# Nato-Russia, venti di guerra. Escalation tra GB e Russia.



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2022)

Tensione alle stelle tra NATO e Russia, mai così vicine all'innesco di un'estensione fatale del conflitto.

La Gran Bretagna: "Riteniamo assolutamente legittimo che l'Ucraina colpisca territori russi. Altrettanto legittimo se utilizza le nostre armi per attaccare il suolo russo."

Pronta la replica della Russia: "Vale lo stesso anche per noi. Le forze armate russe sono pronte ad attacchi di rappresaglia con armi di precisione a lungo raggio se il territorio russo verrà attaccato con armi occidentali."

Missili russi sfiornano la centrale nucleare di Zaporizhia.

Oggi consiglio di guerra della NATO in Germania.


----------



## Mika (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tensione alle stelle tra NATO e Russia, mai così vicine all'innesco di un'estensione fatale del conflitto.
> 
> La Gran Bretagna: "Riteniamo assolutamente legittimo che l'Ucraina colpisca territori russi. Altrettanto legittimo se utilizza le nostre armi per attaccare il suolo russo."
> 
> Pronta la replica della Russia: "Vale lo stesso anche per noi. Le forze armate russe sono pronte ad attacchi di rappresaglia con armi di precisione a lungo raggio se il territorio russo verrà attaccato con armi occidentali.


Oh... non fate scherzi che il Milan sta tornando


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tensione alle stelle tra NATO e Russia, mai così vicine all'innesco di un'estensione fatale del conflitto.
> 
> La Gran Bretagna: "Riteniamo assolutamente legittimo che l'Ucraina colpisca territori russi. Altrettanto legittimo se utilizza le nostre armi per attaccare il suolo russo."
> 
> Pronta la replica della Russia: "Vale lo stesso anche per noi. Le forze armate russe sono pronte ad attacchi di rappresaglia con armi di precisione a lungo raggio se il territorio russo verrà attaccato con armi occidentali.



Non capisco come si possa essere più stupidi della UE,continuamente a rimorchio di usa e uk.
Come se fornire le armi non fosse un'entrata in guerra indiretta.

Fanno tutti i finti tonti sti cojoni.
E ricordiamolo ancora una volta : per l'ugrainah!


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2022)

Era solo questione di tempo, come abbiamo sempre scritto 

Il pupazzo è stato usato per arrivare a questo


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

*Il sindaco pugile di Kiev annuncia sui social:

"E' in corso lo smantellamento di circa 60 monumenti legati alla Russia e all'Unione Sovietica"*


prima provocano poi piangono se prendono le bombe in testa...


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il sindaco pugile di Kiev annuncia sui social:
> 
> "E' in corso lo smantellamento di circa 60 monumenti legati alla Russia e all'Unione Sovietica"*
> 
> ...


Togliere monumenti legati ad una nazione che ti ha attaccato è una provocazione?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2022)

*Gli USA al consiglio di guerra NATO.

"Smuoveremo mari e monti per aiutare l'Ucraina a sconfiggere la Russia. La Russia sarà sconfitta, costi quel che costi."*


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tensione alle stelle tra NATO e Russia, mai così vicine all'innesco di un'estensione fatale del conflitto.
> 
> La Gran Bretagna: "Riteniamo assolutamente legittimo che l'Ucraina colpisca territori russi. Altrettanto legittimo se utilizza le nostre armi per attaccare il suolo russo."
> 
> ...


non esistono piu vie d'uscita diplomatiche, se ci va bene resteremo nel terrore e senza mutande per chissà quanti anni


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non esistono piu vie d'uscita diplomatiche, se ci va bene resteremo nel terrore e senza mutande per chissà quanti anni


Speriamo in un colpo di stato russo, anche se ad oggi mi sembra davvero improbabile.


----------



## Controcorrente (26 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tensione alle stelle tra NATO e Russia, mai così vicine all'innesco di un'estensione fatale del conflitto.
> 
> La Gran Bretagna: "Riteniamo assolutamente legittimo che l'Ucraina colpisca territori russi. Altrettanto legittimo se utilizza le nostre armi per attaccare il suolo russo."
> 
> ...


Che bello si, tutto molto bello.
Eh d’altronde che vuoi fare, non fai la terza guerra per l’ucraina?
Se poi per la nato è giusto che le loro armi debbano essere impiegate per colpire in territorio russo allora la Russia può colpire a sua volta. 
capolavoro.
Il consiglio di guerra mi fa paura


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il sindaco pugile di Kiev annuncia sui social:
> 
> "E' in corso lo smantellamento di circa 60 monumenti legati alla Russia e all'Unione Sovietica"*
> 
> ...


Provocano?
Stanno togliendo monumenti che sono io simbolo della Russia.
La stessa Russia che li sta bombardando.
Neppure questi va bene?
Devono pure fare costruire una statua di Putin di 60 metri di alto per caso?

E non sto dicendo questo per andare per forza contro alla Russia.
Se il Giappone avesse tolto monumenti americani dal proprio paese dopo le 2 bombe nucleari qualcuno avrebbe avuto qualcosa da dire o starebbero provocando?
Boh. Io rimango basito da certi commenti.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Speriamo in un colpo di stato russo, anche se ad oggi mi sembra davvero improbabile.


speriamo, ma per me abbiamo tirato troppo la corda anche in tal senso, probabilmente col nostro'' razzismo'' li abbiamo compattati


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## DMC (26 Aprile 2022)

Speravo di avere più tempo per costruirmi il bunker sotto casa


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gli USA al consiglio di guerra NATO.
> 
> "Smuoveremo mari e monti per aiutare l'Ucraina a sconfiggere la Russia. La Russia sarà sconfitta, costi quel che costi."*


Ah si? Costi quel che costi?
Raga mi sa che è la fina.
Se l’Ue è sana di cervello si tira fuori immediatamente da questo disastro annunciato


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> speriamo, ma per me abbiamo tirato troppo la corda anche in tal senso, probabilmente col nostro'' razzismo'' li abbiamo compattati


Purtroppo questo è possibile, infatti più che dal popolo russo il colpo di stato dovrebbe provenire da ambienti militari o organizzato da qualche oligarca. Ma parliamo di fantastoria, al momento non c'è alcuna indicazione al riguardo.


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che bello si, tutto molto bello.
> Eh d’altronde che vuoi fare, non fai la terza guerra per l’ucraina?
> Se poi per la nato è giusto che le loro armi debbano essere impiegate per colpire in territorio russo allora la Russia può colpire a sua volta.
> capolavoro.
> Il consiglio di guerra mi fa paura


Io sarei per dare armi che permettano a l'Ucraina di difendersi.
Non manderei missili che possono colpire a 300 km per dire...
L'obiettivo non è che l'Ucraina possa attaccare la Russia sul suo territorio.
Però se l'Ucraina ha armi che possono raggiungere la Russia perché non dovrebbero usarle?


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non capisco come si possa essere più stupidi della UE,continuamente a rimorchio di usa e uk.


semplicemente perchè l'ue non esiste, se non come colonia usa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io sarei per dare armi che permettano a l'Ucraina di difendersi.
> Non manderei missili che possono colpire a 300 km per dire...
> L'obiettivo non è che l'Ucraina possa attaccare la Russia sul suo territorio.
> Però se l'Ucraina ha armi che possono raggiungere la Russia perché non dovrebbero usarle?


Ormai siamo arrivati al punto che alla Russia è concesso tutto ed ha ragione su tutto, mentre l'Ucraina è il carnefice cattivo e la NATO è il mostro da cui doversi mettere al sicuro.

Auguro a quelli che la pensano così, una vita lunga, lunghissima ma sotto un regime di stampo putiniano.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Aprile 2022)

il fatto che esista gente realmente terrorizzata dalla possibilità di un'escalation nucleare è il segno che Putin ha raggiunto il suo scopo.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2022)

*ATTENZIONE CHE SEGHIAMO DEFINITIVAMENTE *


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Era solo questione di tempo, come abbiamo sempre scritto
> 
> Il pupazzo è stato usato per arrivare a questo


Sì ma è una guerra più intricata questa perché il nemico può far saltare in aria parecchi stati se volesse far partire una guerra nucleare (solo in risposta ad un attacco diretto da parte di qualche membro nato), logico che un conflitto tradizionale non avrebbe senso e se qualcuno lo cercasse, da noi, poi la Russia potrebbe rispondere solamente col nucleare, agendo quindi da kamikaze.
Per come la vedo io la deterrenza nucleare permetterà alla Russia di continuare la propria guerra/operazione speciale, mentre alle nostre marionette basterà sentir parlare di guerra che giustamente non può finire, se poi l'obbiettivo è trascinare la Russia in una guerra infinita in cui loro sono il nemico dichiarato, mondiale, allora non so, di sicuro però certe influenze filoamericaniste o europee non potranno più esserci in quei territori che la Russia si riprenderà o renderà neutrali, addomesticati, immuni alla propaganda capitalista europea e americana.
Se hanno deciso di creare il nuovo nemico mondiale allora dovranno attaccarlo, ma a quanto pare non sembra esserci un modo buono per entrare nel conflitto senza doversi aspettare il confetto grosso grosso dall'alto, possono giusto fare i fighi con le armi regalate tanto dell'Ucraina non frega niente a nessuno, se fosse importato a qualcuno non sarebbe stata rasa al suolo, invece non valgono nulla ma sono importanti perché permettono all'occidente di creare il proprio nemico mondiale, cioè Putin, questo perché ce lo hanno detto gli americani perché prima non ce n'eravamo accorti visto che sia noi che la Germania abbiamo sempre fatto affari con loro e la Russia sostanzialmente è sempre stato un paese amico.
A me non fa paura la Russia, mi fanno paura i buoni, quelli dietro la scrivania, quelli che non sbagliano mai e sono nati nella parte "giusta" del mondo, quelli sono pericolosi, quelli sono i mandanti, quelli vogliono la guerra spacciandola per pace.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> il fatto che esista gente realmente terrorizzata dalla possibilità di un'escalation nucleare è il segno che Putin ha raggiunto il suo scopo.


Perché, esiste qualche super uomo da non esserne terrorizzato?


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

togliere i monumenti dell'Unione Sovietica, perchè la Russia è solo la scusa e la gran parte sono sovietici rinnegando la propria storia, è quanto fatto da Estonia e Lettonia con serie crisi diplomatiche già anni fa in offesa ai tanti residenti russofoni che non hanno avuto tutela di minoranze.
è un atto che non porta alcun giovamento se non aumentare le tensioni, già alle stelle mi risulta.
lo stanno facendo in varie città da giorni senza troppo clamore (ci sono le foto), ma ora in pompa magna nella capitale.
è un modo subdolo di prendere le distanze dall'URSS facendo credere fosse solo la Mosca odierna, non roba loro pure

il sindaco pugile è uno dei capetti presenti a piazza Maidan nel 2014, nessuna sorpresa che sia tra i sindaci a far questo


----------



## kekkopot (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo arrivati al punto che alla Russia è concesso tutto ed ha ragione su tutto, mentre l'Ucraina è il carnefice cattivo e la NATO è il mostro da cui doversi mettere al sicuro.
> 
> Auguro a quelli che la pensano così, una vita lunga, lunghissima ma sotto un regime di stampo putiniano.


Beh per come sta andando il mondo occidentale un pò di dittatura made Putin in occidente non guasterebbe


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Perché, esiste qualche super uomo da non esserne terrorizzato?


Beh ormai non mi sorprendebbe più nulla, l'altro giorno su Twitter un italiano filo Putin si augurava un "bel fungo atomico" in occidente. 

Curioso dato che vive in Occidente anche lui però...


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE CHE SEGHIAMO DEFINITIVAMENTE *


.


----------



## Devil man (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo arrivati al punto che alla Russia è concesso tutto ed ha ragione su tutto, mentre l'Ucraina è il carnefice cattivo e la NATO è il mostro da cui doversi mettere al sicuro.
> 
> Auguro a quelli che la pensano così, una vita lunga, lunghissima ma sotto un regime di stampo putiniano.


Perchè non viviamo quasi già in un regime di stampo putiniano ?

- Di Maio ha mandato la polizia in casa di una casilinga
- abbiamo avuto il green pass che ha distrutto mezza società il vaccino che ha tolto il lavoro
- è nato il credito sociale a Bologna
- da quanto è che non votiamo? e se voteremo sarà per davvero?
- gli amministratori italiani di twitter mi hanno bannato perchè ho fatto 3 tweet pro Elon Musk

devo continuare?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Perchè non viviamo quasi già in un regime di stampo putiniano ?
> 
> - Di Maio ha mandato la polizia in casa di una casilinga
> - abbiamo avuto il green pass che ha distrutto mezza società il vaccino che ha tolto il lavoro
> ...


Credimi, non hai idea di cosa sia vivere in una reale dittatura. In Russia non avresti potuto dire queste cose che hai appena scritto senza rischiare qualcosa...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Perché, esiste qualche super uomo da non esserne terrorizzato?


Personalmente la ritengo una possibilità piuttosto remota, e in sostanza uno spauracchio agitato da Putin per dissaduere gli occidentali da interferenze. Ma chiaramente io non sono il Capo di Stato Maggiore dell'Aeronautica, per cui non pretendo di rasserenare nessuno.


----------



## Devil man (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credimi, non hai idea di cosa sia vivere in una reale dittatura. In Russia non avresti potuto dire queste cose che hai appena scritto senza rischiare qualcosa...


mi sa che tu non hai mai vissuto in russia


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Aprile 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> il fatto che esista gente realmente terrorizzata dalla possibilità di un'escalation nucleare è il segno che Putin ha raggiunto il suo scopo.


Beh, posso capirli.
Si tratta di un'eventualità sicuramente molto improbabile, ma non impossibile.
Soprattutto qualora una delle parti non abbia piu niente da perdere.
Per questo fossi negli ucraini eviterei operazioni eclatanti su suolo russo. Non servono a nulla e sono controproducenti, meglio difendersi e macellarli sul proprio territorio come stanno facendo da due mesi a questa parte.

Detto ciò, se confetti saranno, non ci sarà modo di evitarli e uscirne.
Toccherà rassegnarsi e sperare di essere tra i fortunati che se ne andranno vaporizzati senza accorgersene, perchè fidatevi di me non vorreste sopravviere in un mondo alla Fallout devastato dal conflitto nucleare.
Io, se guerra atomica dovesse essere (e ne dubito fortemente), andrò sul tetto con gli occhiali da sole, lo stereo a palla e una boccia di Moet in mano.
Se devo andarmene, voglio farlo con stile, che diamine!


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Togliere monumenti legati ad una nazione che ti ha attaccato è una provocazione?


Solo se fai Lavrov di cognome


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> - gli amministratori italiani di twitter mi hanno bannato perchè ho fatto 3 tweet pro Elon Musk



Comprendi lo sfogo, tra un po' saranno bannati loro


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> mi sa che tu non hai mai vissuto in russia


Ok la Russia è il nuovo paese del Bengodi. Discussione inutile finiamola qua.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Aprile 2022)

Tensione alle stelle. Consiglio un posto nel Sud del Mondo visto che tutte le atomiche sono a Nord. 

Milano - Santiago del Cile, 500 euro sola andata. Mi sembra un buon prezzo.


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tensione alle stelle tra NATO e Russia, mai così vicine all'innesco di un'estensione fatale del conflitto.
> 
> La Gran Bretagna: "Riteniamo assolutamente legittimo che l'Ucraina colpisca territori russi. Altrettanto legittimo se utilizza le nostre armi per attaccare il suolo russo."
> 
> ...


Si salvi chi può, magari non oggi non domani ma tra un paio d'anni ormai è cosa scontata. Perché non c'è 2 senza 3...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gli USA al consiglio di guerra NATO.
> 
> "Smuoveremo mari e monti per aiutare l'Ucraina a sconfiggere la Russia. La Russia sarà sconfitta, costi quel che costi."*


Questa pare proprio una dichiarazione di guerra

Sono pazzi


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Tensione alle stelle. Consiglio un posto nel Sud del Mondo visto che tutte le atomiche sono a Nord.
> 
> Milano - Santiago del Cile, 500 euro sola andata. Mi sembra un buon prezzo.


Ripeto, le vere vittime di un eventuale conflitto atomico non sono i morti.
Quelli sono i fortunati.
L'inferno attende chi resta... io me ne sto bello tranquillo nella mia grande città obiettivo strategico, di sopravvivere all'eventuale catastrofe non ci tengo proprio!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Beh, posso capirli.
> Si tratta di un'eventualità sicuramente molto improbabile, ma non impossibile.
> Soprattutto qualora una delle parti non abbia piu *niente da perdere*.
> Per questo fossi negli ucraini eviterei operazioni eclatanti su suolo russo. Non servono a nulla e sono controproducenti, meglio difendersi e macellarli sul proprio territorio come stanno facendo da due mesi a questa parte.
> ...


Per quello che ho potuto studiare ed informarmi da fonti che ritengo attendibili (ma non è ambito di mia competenza quindi *esprimo ogni possibile riserva*, data anche la delicatezza del tema), l'apparato nucleare NATO resta ad oggi superiore a quello russo. Per cui o Putin scatena una guerra "a bassa intensità" con qualche missile tattico e la Russia finisce incenerita, o scatena l'apocalisse nucleare e il pianeta (Russia compresa) finisce incenerito. Ritengo che di fronte ad uno scenario in cui il tuo Paese finisce in ogni caso incenerito qualcosa da perdere ce l'hai giocoforza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ripeto, le vere vittime di un eventuale conflitto atomico non sono i morti.
> Quelli sono i fortunati.
> L'inferno attende chi resta... io me ne sto bello tranquillo nella mia grande città obiettivo strategico, di sopravvivere all'eventuale catastrofe non ci tengo proprio!


Resto convinto che non ci sarà nessuna guerra nucleare, non voglio credere a questa follia.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questa pare proprio una dichiarazione di guerra
> 
> Sono pazzi


è tutto il fine settimana che i vertici americani rilasciano dichiarazioni sul piede di guerra mondiale alla luce del sole
i camerieri britannici seguono a ruota

e noi abbiamo le basi di questi criminali sul territorio italiano


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Aprile 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Per quello che ho potuto studiare ed informarmi da fonti che ritengo attendibili (ma non è ambito di mia competenza quindi *esprimo ogni possibile riserva*, data anche la delicatezza del tema), l'apparato nucleare NATO resta ad oggi superiore a quello russo. Per cui o Putin scatena una guerra "a bassa intensità" con qualche missile tattico e la Russia finisce incenerita, o scatena l'apocalisse nucleare e il pianeta (Russia compresa) finisce incenerito. Ritengo che di fronte ad uno scenario in cui il tuo Paese finisce in ogni caso incenerito qualcosa da perdere ce l'hai giocoforza.


Al momento non esistono metodi affidabili di evitare i missili balistici intercontinentali.
Esistono però protocolli automatizzati che, in caso sia rilevato anche un singolo lancio, trasmettono immediatamente al titolare dei codici (presidente, ma anche capo di stato maggiore e ministro degli esteri) il codice di retaliation urgente.
Bastano 3 chiavi che girano, e in caso di minaccia nucleare certificata in arrivo viene lanciato praticamente l'intero arsenale. 
Non si tratta di arsenali nucleari piu o meno forti... una volta che una nazione sviluppa una triade (ma non è nemmeno necessaria, basta un buon numero di ICBM affidabili) e ha a disposizione almeno 30-40 testate è game over. 
Il concetto di first strike risolutivo non esiste da ormai una settantina d'anni, e grazie a dio, perchè se esistesse la potenza che ha la superiorità strategica avrebbe già cancellato dalla faccia della terra le altre. 
Se ti interessa un approfondimento, dai un occhiata a "the evolution of nuclear strategy" di Freedman


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Speriamo in un colpo di stato russo, anche se ad oggi mi sembra davvero improbabile.


Tu, se non ricordo male, eri quelli che sostenevano la libertà degli ucraini  . Questo fa capire quanto siano impazziti tutti quanti quelli che stanno in mezzo a questa guerra.


----------



## kekkopot (26 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Perchè non viviamo quasi già in un regime di stampo putiniano ?
> 
> - Di Maio ha mandato la polizia in casa di una casilinga
> - abbiamo avuto il green pass che ha distrutto mezza società il vaccino che ha tolto il lavoro
> ...


E cosa più importante, il PD da quanto governa? (non votato oltretutto) abbiamo perso il conto degli anni...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Aprile 2022)

Niente bottone da schiacciare per bidet in caso di escalation nucleare ma manichino elettronico con innesco dopo stretta di mano e riconoscimento palmare


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al momento non esistono metodi affidabili di evitare i missili balistici intercontinentali.
> Esistono però protocolli automatizzati che, in caso sia rilevato anche un singolo lancio, trasmettono immediatamente al titolare dei codici (presidente, ma anche capo di stato maggiore e ministro degli esteri) il codice di retaliation urgente.
> Bastano 3 chiavi che girano, e in caso di minaccia nucleare certificata in arrivo viene lanciato praticamente l'intero arsenale.
> Non si tratta di arsenali nucleari piu o meno forti... una volta che una nazione sviluppa una triade (ma non è nemmeno necessaria, basta un buon numero di ICBM affidabili) e ha a disposizione almeno 30-40 testate è game over.
> ...


grazie del consiglio, lo aggiungo alla lista.


----------



## Devil man (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ok la Russia è il nuovo paese del Bengodi. Discussione inutile finiamola qua.


Apparte gli scherzi la nostra società sta diventando molto simile a quella russa.. Ti ricordo che fino a poco tempo fa la gente veniva prelevata a forza dai cortei no-greenpass messa su un furgone e preso le loro generalità...

Come è successo in Russia con i cortei pro Ucraina

E qui in questo forum c'era gente che applaudiva.. quindi si finiamola qui


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gli USA al consiglio di guerra NATO.
> 
> "Smuoveremo mari e monti per aiutare l'Ucraina a sconfiggere la Russia. La Russia sarà sconfitta, costi quel che costi."*



Ma quali sono i costi che pagano gli USA?


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

vedo sempre che si cade nel discorso nucleare, ma non avete paura delle armi tradizionali? Io mi cacherei pure se mi puntassero un fucile da caccia


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma quali sono i costi che pagano gli USA?


gli 800 milioni di $ in armi ovviamente


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tu, se non ricordo male, eri quelli che sostenevano la libertà degli ucraini  . Questo fa capire quanto siano impazziti tutti quanti quelli che stanno in mezzo a questa guerra.


Forse mi sono espresso male, intendo un colpo di stato in Russia che faccia cadere Putin.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2022)

A questo punto speriamo che i russi prendano l’Ucraina alla svelta, la spianino pure, e una volta raggiunto lo scopo se ne tornino a casuccia. Ma una guerra mondiale per l’I’Ucraina anche no. Cioè, sti gran c dell’Ucraina


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ripeto, le vere vittime di un eventuale conflitto atomico non sono i morti.
> Quelli sono i fortunati.
> L'inferno attende chi resta... io me ne sto bello tranquillo nella mia grande città obiettivo strategico, di sopravvivere all'eventuale catastrofe non ci tengo proprio!



bè dai si fa pour parler. Mica voglio veramente andare in Sud America. Tra l'altro sappiamo tutti che oltre alle bombe scoppierebbe l'inverno atomico, con carestie e caos che farebbero molti più morti delle bombe stesse. Detto ciò, penso che essere nel Sud del Mondo, magari in posto isolati e con bassa densità della popolazione e risorse alimentari (tipo Papua e Nuova Guinea) possa darti maggiori possibilità di sopravvivenza. In un bunker sarebbe ancora meglio, ma certo non voglio vivere in un bunker, meglio una bomba in testa


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> vedo sempre che si cade nel discorso nucleare, ma non avete paura delle armi tradizionali? Io mi cacherei pure se mi puntassero un fucile da caccia



Ma pure io.

Ma chi vuoi venga a puntarti un fucile in faccia?

Devi solo temere un' atomica sulla capoccia tu da italiano.

"Solo"


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A questo punto speriamo che i russi prendano l’Ucraina alla svelta, la spianino pure, e una volta raggiunto lo scopo se ne tornino a casuccia. Ma una guerra mondiale per l’I’Ucraina anche no. Cioè, sti gran c dell’Ucraina


A giudicare dagli sviluppi delle ultime ore in Transinistria, credo stiano preparando qualcosa anche contro la Moldavia.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> gli 800 milioni di $ in armi ovviamente



800 milioni è, se non sbaglio, solo l’ultimo stanziamento ufficiale. Soldi che gli Usa non regalano per niente in cambio.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma pure io.
> 
> Ma chi vuoi venga a puntarti un fucile in faccia?
> 
> ...


si ma è un esempio per dire, che possono creare distruzione anche qui senza per forza sganciare roba nucleare, cosa che sembra un po sottovalutata.
Razzi intercontinentali, sottomarini , droni, attacchi aerei,mercenari tra le risorse, qualcuno di noi ci resterebbe secco in ogni caso


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Comunque gli inglesi sono pazzi scatenati.

Penso che anche un sasso capisca che l' Ucraina può e deve colpire la Russia quanto può.
Tanto ormai sono rasi al suolo, qualche soddisfazione se la devono levare, anche solo per spaventarli, è una guerra.

Ma fare pubblicamente il tifo perché lo facciano, è ampiamente evitabile.

L'occidente deve pretendere, o cercare di farlo, che la Russia la smetta e mettere fine alla guerra in Ucraina, per azzerare le azioni bellicose.
Ma li deve fermarsi, non farlo uscire dall' Ucraina


----------



## Zenos (26 Aprile 2022)

Hanno iniziato a decimarci con il covid completeranno il lavoro con armi di distruzione di massa. Me li vedo già in conferenze stampa dal calduccio de loro bunker...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> gli 800 milioni di $ in armi ovviamente



Solo quelli in pratica.
Dal momento che con la Russia commerciavano poco o niente e che quindi non hanno niente da perdere.

Pensa a noi europei,cornuti,cojoni e mazziati che oltre ai miliardi inviati all'ugrainah,ai miliardi inviati in armi,ci stiamo rimettendo altri miliardi in auto-sanzioni


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si ma è un esempio per dire, che possono creare distruzione anche qui senza per forza sganciare roba nucleare.
> Razzi intercontinentali, sottomarini , droni, attacchi aerei, qualcuno di noi ci resterebbe secco in ogni caso



Boh non lo so... non ho idee su questo.
Servirebbe competenza militare che non ho.

Non so cosa potrebbero materialmente fare, i missili intercontinentali non sono infiniti e la maggior parte possono essere abbattuti.
Le navi non sono infinite, i sottomarini idem.
Certo, un pò di rischio c è sicuramente.
E poi dovrebbero puntare parte delle poche risorse sull' Italia?

Ma feeega, bisticciano principalmente con Inglesi e Usa, vadano da loro.

Comunque io non faccio testo, appena Putin fece quella minaccia 2 mesi fa io son partito per Ghedi per vedere se la base fosse in allarme, invece di allontanarmi.
Io mi cagherei addosso solo quando sarebbe troppo tardi, sicuro.

Comunque il fatto stesso che abbiamo paura significa che qualcosa non va e la pace è minata, e non è un bel segnale.

L' ha fatta grossa il Vladimiro il furioso.

Ad ogni modo i toni li abbiamo abbassati tutti in Europa, rispetto all' inizio.

Non trovi?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che bello si, tutto molto bello.
> Eh d’altronde che vuoi fare, non fai la terza guerra per l’ucraina?
> Se poi per la nato è giusto che le loro armi debbano essere impiegate per colpire in territorio russo allora la Russia può colpire a sua volta.
> capolavoro.
> Il consiglio di guerra mi fa paura


Tanto per sapere...
Tu cosa faresti ? Ma non da ora... Da quando è iniziata questa guerra .
Vorresti lasciare il territorio Ucraino in mano alla Russia ? Girare la testa dall' altra parte perché a noi non ci stanno toccando ?


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Solo quelli in pratica.
> Dal momento che con la Russia commerciavano poco o niente e che quindi non hanno niente da perdere.
> 
> Pensa a noi europei,cornuti,cojoni e mazziati che oltre ai miliardi inviati all'ugrainah,ai miliardi inviati in armi,ci stiamo rimettendo altri miliardi in auto-sanzioni


infatti ero ironico, probabilmente a vedere i loro armamenti in funzione ci godono pure , come fossero i fuochi di artificio del 4 luglio


----------



## danjr (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tensione alle stelle tra NATO e Russia, mai così vicine all'innesco di un'estensione fatale del conflitto.
> 
> La Gran Bretagna: "Riteniamo assolutamente legittimo che l'Ucraina colpisca territori russi. Altrettanto legittimo se utilizza le nostre armi per attaccare il suolo russo."
> 
> ...


La Russia pretende di attaccare senza poter ricevere attacchi ucraini sul suo territorio? Gli Inglesi vengono sottovalutati da tutti, ma sono dei leoni, non hanno mai perso una guerra nell’ultimo secolo e mezzo


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Solo quelli in pratica.
> Dal momento che con la Russia commerciavano poco o niente e che quindi non hanno niente da perdere.
> 
> *Pensa a noi europei,cornuti,cojoni e mazziati che oltre ai miliardi inviati all'ugrainah,ai miliardi inviati in armi,ci stiamo rimettendo altri miliardi in auto-sanzioni *



Soldi ben spesi, gli Usa non ci abbandoneranno e anche l’Ucraina ci difenderà dalla Russia.


----------



## danjr (26 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il sindaco pugile di Kiev annuncia sui social:
> 
> "E' in corso lo smantellamento di circa 60 monumenti legati alla Russia e all'Unione Sovietica"*
> 
> ...


Giustissimo cosi!


----------



## sunburn (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque gli inglesi sono pazzi scatenati.
> 
> Penso che anche un sasso capisca che l' Ucraina può e deve colpire la Russia quanto può.
> Tanto ormai sono rasi al suolo, qualche soddisfazione se la devono levare, anche solo per spaventarli, è una guerra.
> ...


Voglio sperare che dietro a certe dichiarazioni ci sia gente “studiata” che ne capisca qualcosa di strategia e comunicazione bellica. 
Mi piace pensare sia solo un modo per dire a Putin che, finché continuerà la sua guerra criminale, non deve dormire sonni tranquilli pensando che il suo territorio possa restare immune da attacchi necessari ai fini dell’esercizio del diritto di legittima difesa da parte dell’Ucraina.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io sarei per dare armi che permettano a l'Ucraina di difendersi.
> Non manderei missili che possono colpire a 300 km per dire...
> L'obiettivo non è che l'Ucraina possa attaccare la Russia sul suo territorio.
> Però se l'Ucraina ha armi che possono raggiungere la Russia perché non dovrebbero usarle?


Infatti possono usarle. Perché poi la Russia non dovrebbe reagire contro la nato?


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo arrivati al punto che alla Russia è concesso tutto ed ha ragione su tutto, mentre l'Ucraina è il carnefice cattivo e la NATO è il mostro da cui doversi mettere al sicuro.
> 
> Auguro a quelli che la pensano così, una vita lunga, lunghissima ma sotto un regime di stampo putiniano.


Per quello che mi riguarda, faccio di nuovo questa domanda: l’ucraina è nella nato? Dovevamo qualcosa all’ucraina? Entrambe le risposte sono NO.


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque gli inglesi sono pazzi scatenati.
> 
> Penso che anche un sasso capisca che l' Ucraina può e deve colpire la Russia quanto può.
> Tanto ormai sono rasi al suolo, qualche soddisfazione se la devono levare, anche solo per spaventarli, è una guerra.
> ...


Ahaha ma ci credi davvero? all'occidente fa comodo che la guerra vada avanti perché sanno che un conflitto tradizionale Nato vs Russia non potrebbe mai aprirsi, solo che alle nostre latitudini non si aspettavano che la Russia si sarebbe infilata in una guerra tradizionale in Ucraina, questo solo come messaggio al mondo occidentale che giustamente non può rispondere in maniera diretta.
Qui tutti fanno il tifo affinché la Russia porti il conflitto anche altrove e nel mentre fanno finta di trovare risposte ad una guerra in cui non possono entrare, si divertono un pochino, chi rappresenta le isituzioni e si gode la guerra in maniera diretta, sparlando di pace e bene, di armi, di corsa contro il tempo, nessuno e dico nessuno vuole che la pace torni in Ucraina, ma tutti vogliono che la guerra possa durare a lungo sia per una questione di interessi sia perché la narrativa attuale dice questo, guerra.
La guerra che vogliono fare alla Russia è di stampo propagandistico, una guerra da burocrati, ma cosa succederà quando la Russia dovrà tornare nel mercato comune? quando la guerra sarà finita e la narrativa bellica pure? accetteranno la vittoria russa o faranno finta di aprire un nuovo scontro? magari in qualche altro inutile paesotto ex sovietico?
Abbiate paura dei buoni, in primis, sono loro che vi portano tutta questa voglia di pace (ahahahahaha).


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Tanto per sapere...
> Tu cosa faresti ? Ma non da ora... Da quando è iniziata questa guerra .
> Vorresti lasciare il territorio Ucraino in mano alla Russia ? Girare la testa dall' altra parte perché a noi non ci stanno toccando ?



È questo il punto.
Tutti manderemmo aculofan l' Ucraina se messi allle strette.

Ma non puoi girare la faccia dall' altra parte da subito dai, un pò di empatia è umana.

Non sono beduini in medioriente


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Tanto per sapere...
> Tu cosa faresti ? Ma non da ora... Da quando è iniziata questa guerra .
> Vorresti lasciare il territorio Ucraino in mano alla Russia ? Girare la testa dall' altra parte perché a noi non ci stanno toccando ?


Esattamente


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che dietro a certe dichiarazioni ci sia gente “studiata” che ne capisca qualcosa di strategia e comunicazione bellica.



Speriamo...


----------



## Dexter (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gli USA al consiglio di guerra NATO.
> 
> "Smuoveremo mari e monti per aiutare l'Ucraina a sconfiggere la Russia. La Russia sarà sconfitta, costi quel che costi."*


Io non posto più in questi topic, voglio solo quotare questa "notizia". Dio benedica l'America, meno male che ci sono loro e Zelensky, altrimenti saremo tutti morti


----------



## sunburn (26 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti possono usarle. Perché poi la Russia non dovrebbe reagire contro la nato?


Perché la Russia è lo Stato invasore e non può invocare la legittima difesa. 
Che poi eventualmente se ne fregherebbero, come se ne son fregati al momento dell’invasione dell’Ucraina, è un altro discorso. Ma le cose non sono equiparabili. 
Fermo restando che auspico che le dichiarazioni fatte oggi da entrambe le parti restino solo a livello di schermaglie verbali.


----------



## danjr (26 Aprile 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Per quello che ho potuto studiare ed informarmi da fonti che ritengo attendibili (ma non è ambito di mia competenza quindi *esprimo ogni possibile riserva*, data anche la delicatezza del tema), l'apparato nucleare NATO resta ad oggi superiore a quello russo. Per cui o Putin scatena una guerra "a bassa intensità" con qualche missile tattico e la Russia finisce incenerita, o scatena l'apocalisse nucleare e il pianeta (Russia compresa) finisce incenerito. Ritengo che di fronte ad uno scenario in cui il tuo Paese finisce in ogni caso incenerito qualcosa da perdere ce l'hai giocoforza.


Al giorno d’oggi una possibile guerra nucleare non si combatte sola potenza d’attacco bensì sui sistemi difensivi, dei quali sappiamo poco o nulla. Secondo il mio modesto parere gli Usa hanno un Jolly difensivo, la Russia è impossibile, viste le risorse infinitamente più basse investite


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A giudicare dagli sviluppi delle ultime ore in Transinistria, credo stiano preparando qualcosa anche contro la Moldavia.


Ma si .... Che ci frega.... È solo la Moldavia


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Al giorno d’oggi una possibile guerra nucleare non si combatte sola potenza d’attacco bensì sui sistemi difensivi, dei quali sappiamo poco o nulla. Secondo il mio modesto parere gli Usa hanno un Jolly difensivo, la Russia è impossibile, viste le risorse infinitamente più basse investite



Gli Usa probabile,ma noi?


----------



## sunburn (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Speriamo...


Eh mi sa che non abbiamo chissà quante alternative…


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti possono usarle. Perché poi la Russia non dovrebbe reagire contro la nato?


Hai letto malissimo.
Noi non dobbiamo dare armi per potere attaccare la Russia. Solo armi "difensive".
Però se l'Ucraina ha armi SUE e le vuole utilizzare sulla Russia, noi non c'entriamo nulla.
L'obiettivo della nato non e e non deve essere quello di spargere sangue russo sul territorio russo.

Ma al posto del ucraina, mettere paura a l'avversario e farli capire che pure loro possono colpire non e una cattiva idea.
Sanno che saranno rasati al suolo.
Però se devono essere distrutti, faranno quanto più danno possibile anche in Russia.
E la stessa tattica usata dalla Russia per fare paura con le armi nucleari.
Sanno che sarebbero distrutti dalla nato ma hanno detto che farebbero quanto più danno possibile.
Reazione GIUSTISSIMA da un punto di vista umano.
E proprio così che reagisce l'uomo.

Se poi la Russia vuole attaccare la nato perché l'Ucraina usa arme proprie... Mi sembra chiaro che hanno voglia di allargare il conflitto.

Ripeto che tutto questo discorso si basa unicamente sul fatto che noi non diamo armi offensive.

Se invece stiamo dando armi offensive capaci di arrivare in Russia allora il discorso cambia e capisco la Russia che viene a dire che di fatto i danni che ha ricevuto sono colpa nostra.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo arrivati al punto che alla Russia è concesso tutto ed ha ragione su tutto, mentre l'Ucraina è il carnefice cattivo e la NATO è il mostro da cui doversi mettere al sicuro.
> 
> Auguro a quelli che la pensano così, una vita lunga, lunghissima ma sotto un regime di stampo putiniano.



Nessuna delle parti ha ragione su tutto. Per me, negare che Putin sia un dittatore feroce sarebbe stupido come pure lo sarebbe far finta che gli USA non abbiano alcuna responsabilità di questa guerra perché non hanno fatto nulla per evitarla ed ora non spingono certo per delle trattative.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Resto convinto che non ci sarà nessuna guerra nucleare, non voglio credere a questa follia.


Però già il minimo rischio come non può farvi desistere?


----------



## Dexter (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non sono beduini in medioriente


I beduini in medioriente e gli ucraini, così come gli africani e i cinesi, sono persone. Quindi secondo la tua logica (non tua perdonami, ma quella del mondo intero) bisogna aiutare queste determinate persone perché hanno stili di vita più vicini ai nostri rispetto ad africani o beduini... ottimo. Ma non mi stupisco mica eh. Io li lascerei morire tutti pur di non farci coinvolgere, esattamente come ha fatto il mondo intero quando gli USA hanno ammazzato milioni di civili in sella a cammelli o col burka in testa, non fregava a NESSUNO


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gli USA al consiglio di guerra NATO.
> 
> "Smuoveremo mari e monti per aiutare l'Ucraina a sconfiggere la Russia. La Russia sarà sconfitta, costi quel che costi."*


Con la PlayStation? perché i costi per loro non dobbiamo subirli.. i ritardati vanno sostenuto non assecondati


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nessuna delle parti ha ragione su tutto. Per me, negare che Putin sia un dittatore feroce sarebbe stupido come pure lo sarebbe far finta che gli USA non abbiano alcuna responsabilità di questa guerra perché non hanno fatto nulla per evitarla ed ora non spingono certo per delle trattative.


Su questo mi trovi assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il sindaco pugile di Kiev annuncia sui social:
> 
> "E' in corso lo smantellamento di circa 60 monumenti legati alla Russia e all'Unione Sovietica"*
> 
> ...


LOL, li hanno invasi, e questa sarebbe la provocazione? Per altro da quando abbattere monumenti legati a un regime rinnegato dallo stesso governo attuale russo sarebbe meritevole di bombe?


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perché la Russia è lo Stato invasore e non può invocare la legittima difesa.
> Che poi eventualmente se ne fregherebbero, come se ne son fregati al momento dell’invasione dell’Ucraina, è un altro discorso. Ma le cose non sono equiparabili.
> Fermo restando che auspico che le dichiarazioni fatte oggi da entrambe le parti restino solo a livello di schermaglie verbali.


No raga è guerra. Semplicemente facendo così si arriva alla guerra totale. Dai smettiamola con la pantomima, perché facendo così tutta la nato sta intervenendo contro la Russia e così dai il casus belli alla Russia. L’ucraina non è nato, lo vogliamo capire o no?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> I beduini in medioriente e gli ucraini, così come gli africani e i cinesi, sono persone. Quindi secondo la tua logica (non tua perdonami, ma quella del mondo intero) bisogna aiutare queste determinate persone perché hanno stili di vita più vicini ai nostri rispetto ad africani o beduini... ottimo. Ma non mi stupisco mica eh. Io li lascerei morire tutti pur di non farci coinvolgere, esattamente come ha fatto il mondo intero quando gli USA hanno ammazzato milioni di civili in sella a cammelli o col burka in testa, non fregava a NESSUNO



L' ho scritto.

Si chiama empatia.

La stessa per cui se dovessi scegliere chi buttare dalla torre tra te e uno sconosciuto totale, butterei giù dalla torre lo sconosciuto anche se tu sei solo un "amico virtuale"

Che caspio devo dirti, non stiamo discutendo di psicologia è cosi e basta.

Siamo umani.

Tra una Nazione che sogna di essere come me, e una che ancora fatica ad essere civile nel 2022, è normale sentirsi più vicino alla prima.

Si aiuta chi vuole essere aiutato.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma si .... Che ci frega.... È solo la Moldavia


Arruolati e vai no?


----------



## vota DC (26 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> togliere i monumenti dell'Unione Sovietica, perchè la Russia è solo la scusa e la gran parte sono sovietici rinnegando la propria storia, è quanto fatto da Estonia e Lettonia con serie crisi diplomatiche già anni fa in offesa ai tanti residenti russofoni che non hanno avuto tutela di minoranze.
> è un atto che non porta alcun giovamento se non aumentare le tensioni, già alle stelle mi risulta.
> lo stanno facendo in varie città da giorni senza troppo clamore (ci sono le foto), ma ora in pompa magna nella capitale.
> è un modo subdolo di prendere le distanze dall'URSS facendo credere fosse solo la Mosca odierna, non roba loro pure
> ...


Ma appunto paesi come Lituania avevano la gloriosa confederazione polacco lituana e dominavano pure la Bielorussia.
L'Ucraina aveva il presidente sovietico..... ucraino....che regalava la Crimea a loro. Prima c'era il presidente GEORGIANO che cacciava polacchi, ungheresi e romeni dalle loro terre e le regalava a loro....ma naturalmente loro a lamentarsi del gombloddo Holodomor (come se la carestia ci fosse solo in Ucraina.... ovviamente se vuoi affamare un popolo espropri le terre di un altro secondo loro....) e avere unicamente statue di Bandera che è sicuro che negli anni 50 ritornava il suo adolfino con l'esercito sudamericano a salvarlo..... cioè questo è molto peggio di quando Bossi e i suoi si mettevano l'elmo in testa e cercavano di creare una loro identità....sul serio queste sono bestie.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No raga è guerra. Semplicemente facendo così si arriva alla guerra totale. Dai smettiamola con la pantomima, perché facendo così tutta la nato sta intervenendo contro la Russia e così dai il casus belli alla Russia. *L’ucraina non è nato, lo vogliamo capire o no?*



L’Ucraina è stata l’esca perfetta per Putin che non avrebbe mai attaccato una Nazione Nato.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che bello si, tutto molto bello.
> Eh d’altronde che vuoi fare, non fai la terza guerra per l’ucraina?
> Se poi per la nato è giusto che le loro armi debbano essere impiegate per colpire in territorio russo allora la Russia può colpire a sua volta.
> capolavoro.
> Il consiglio di guerra mi fa paura


Ma la seconda guerra mondiale è stata fatta per la Polonia? È la prima per la Jugoslavia?


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perché la Russia è lo Stato invasore e non può invocare la legittima difesa.
> Che poi eventualmente se ne fregherebbero, come se ne son fregati al momento dell’invasione dell’Ucraina, è un altro discorso. Ma le cose non sono equiparabili.
> Fermo restando che auspico che le dichiarazioni fatte oggi da entrambe le parti restino solo a livello di schermaglie verbali.


Vero che è già successo in passato ma se io Russia so che in Ucraina dei nazisti mi stanno accoppando o rendendo la vita impossibile a dei miei concittadini, a dei russofoni, per 8 anni, prima o poi due domande me le faccio e di sicuro non rimango a guardare, se poi rientrano anche altri interessi più grandi dove i poteri occidentali hanno fatto di tutto per portare allo scontro, hanno fatto di tutto per togliere la "Russia" dall'Ucraina (che è praticamente un paese russo o con influenze storiche russe importanti) allora l'intervento militare è l'unica cosa da fare, ben protetto dal deterrente nucleare.
Quando ci fu la dissoluzione della Jugoslavia l'Italia avrebbe potuto fare una cosa simile, mettere in sicurezza la comunità italiana in Istria e in un certo senso avrebbe potuto annettersela visto che era stato un suo territorio prima di passare sotto Tito.
Noi invece cosa facemmo? bombardammo Belgrado perché qualcuno ci disse così, sempre contro i nostri interessi, sempre perché qualcuno stava pensando ad un progetto più grande per prendere dentro quegli stessi paesi nella grande famiglia europea, buona, quella che fa guerre buone ma sempre attraverso la minaccia, prima la cattura dei criminali di guerra serbi, poi l'interruzione dei rapporti con i paesi nemici, Russia, Turchia, l'UE ragiona in una certa maniera, bombarda (americani) e poi conquista per portare la pace, in realtà è solo questione di influenze, di paesi presi dentro che hanno un costo che paghiamo noi ogni anno (come contribuenti netti), questo perché gli americani hanno bisogno della guerra, hanno bisogno del cagnolino europeo, non possono permettersi di lasciare andare l'UE, o di avere cani sciolti (al di fuori dell'€, del capitalismo più puro), noi non possiamo permetterci di essere sovrani o di avere una nostra moneta, non possiamo pensare al nostro paese come italiani, pensare ad interessi interni, dobbiamo seguire una narrativa unica in cui c'è una Ue buona e una Russia cattiva, in cui c'è un vaccino buono e un no vax cattivo, criminale, nemico della società.
Il mondo è uno schifo ora perché con la tecnologia si arriva ovunque, controllo, sottomissione, dipendenza dalla stessa o dalle emergenze, ci sono strumenti per il controllo delle masse e per la rieducazione di nuovi burattini senza pensiero, non esiste più il concetto di stato, di sovranità, quanto meno non dove c'è ricchezza, infatti siamo stati svenduti e adesso è passato draghi che sta finendo l'opera di distruzione dell'intero sistema economico italiano che pagheremo noi, attraverso patrimoniali sugli immobili, così come pagheremo per tutto, per le emergenze, per il green, per l'Ucraina, già oggi ci sono 100 k ucraini arrivati in Italia ma non hanno ancora visto un €, però per la propaganda andava bene dire 300€ per tutti, italiani brava gente, si fa tutto a caso, tanto pagano i pirloni che vogliono la pace.
Non siete stanchi di essere presi per il culo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

*L'esercito russo nell'autoproclamata Repubblica della Transnistria è stato posto in stato di combattimento ed in allerta.
Viene armata anche la milizia locale della Transinistria.

La Moldavia secondo le indicazioni del consiglio di difesa starebbe per dichiarare lo stato di emergenza e la convocazione della riserva delle forze armate.
*


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ma la seconda guerra mondiale è stata fatta per la Polonia? È la prima per la Jugoslavia?


Ahahahh non c’entra nulla LOL 
Stai mischiando capre e cavoli ma capisco che quando ci sono zero argomenti è così. Ps la jugoslavia non esisteva al tempo della prima guerra mondiale


----------



## vota DC (26 Aprile 2022)

Non c'è contiguità territoriale tra transnistria e Russia... scommettiamo che lo stato cuscinetto che esiste tra Moldavia e transnistria permetterà ai russi di attaccare la Moldavia e magari reclamerà altre coste romene in cambio.....


----------



## ignaxio (26 Aprile 2022)

@ignaxio, alla prossima provocazione verso il forum c'è il ban.


----------



## Dexter (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' ho scritto.
> 
> Si chiama empatia.
> 
> ...


Si ma io ho capito cosa intendi, anche perché é la """scusa""" su cui fan presa i governi per giustificare gli aiuti all'Ucraina. Ma rimane, appunto, una scusa. L'empatia la puoi avere tu o mia madre: vogliono tutti partecipare, chi più chi meno, per altri interessi che esulano dal resto. E comunque no, non vale per tutti...io personalmente 0 empatia per gli ucraini: sono persone che muoiono purtroppo, esattamente come i poveracci cammellari per mano USA, mentre questi ultimi blateravano falsità su armi chimiche mai esistite. Mi fanno molta più pena le scene di fame nel terzo mondo che questi dementi che rimangono nelle proprie case con una guerra sopra alla testa. Non é la mia guerra, non é la nostra guerra, ma vogliono che lo diventi, e così sarà.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si ma io ho capito cosa intendi, anche perché é la """scusa""" su cui fan presa i governi per giustificare gli aiuti all'Ucraina. Ma rimane, appunto, una scusa. L'empatia la puoi avere tu o mia madre: vogliono tutti partecipare, chi più chi meno, per altri interessi che esulano dal resto. E comunque no, non vale per tutti...io personalmente 0 empatia per gli ucraini: sono persone che muoiono purtroppo, esattamente come i poveracci cammellari per mano USA, mentre questi ultimi blateravano falsità su armi chimiche mai esistite. Mi fanno molta più pena le scene di fame nel terzo mondo che questi dementi che rimangono nelle proprie case con una guerra sopra alla testa. Non é la mia guerra, non é la nostra guerra, ma vogliono che lo diventi, e così sarà.


. 

Capisco cosa vuoi dire.

Ma non leggo mai lungimiranza in questo tipo di discorsi.

Quella visione generale, manca sempre 

Non lo dico in tono offensivo, ma è davvero evidente.

Guardare al proprio orticello è legittimo, figurati... ma sbagliato in certi contesti.

Hai mai pensato a cosa potrebbe succedere con la Russia che in mano tutta l' Ucraina?

Parlo a livello macroscopico.

Mai pensato a cibo, materie prime ecc?

Esempio eh


----------



## sunburn (26 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No raga è guerra. Semplicemente facendo così si arriva alla guerra totale. Dai smettiamola con la pantomima, perché facendo così tutta la nato sta intervenendo contro la Russia e così dai il casus belli alla Russia. L’ucraina non è nato, lo vogliamo capire o no?


La Carta delle Nazioni Unite proclama il diritto all’autodifesa individuale e collettiva dei membri delle Nazioni Unite.
La NATO è un “di più”, consentito dalla stessa Carta come organizzazione regionale, che vincola ulteriormente gli Stati membri.
Resta ferma la legittimità di un intervento in aiuto di uno Stato aggredito da parte di chiunque lo voglia.

Poi son d’accordo che potrebbe essere usato come pretesto dalla Russia, e infatti spero che si diano un po’ tutti una calmata.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La Carta delle Nazioni Unite proclama il diritto all’autodifesa individuale e collettiva dei membri delle Nazioni Unite.
> La NATO è un “di più”, consentito dalla stessa Carta come organizzazione regionale, che vincola ulteriormente gli Stati membri.
> Resta ferma la legittimità di un intervento in aiuto di uno Stato aggredito da parte di chiunque lo voglia.
> 
> Poi son d’accordo che potrebbe essere usato come pretesto dalla Russia, e infatti spero che si diano un po’ tutti una calmata.


Sono belle parole ma noi dobbiamo pensare ai fatti concreti


----------



## sunburn (26 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Baba (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Resto convinto che non ci sarà nessuna guerra nucleare, non voglio credere a questa follia.


Stai tranquillo che Boston non se la fila nessuno


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ho letto “Putler”.
> Io comunque mi dissocio, Ill.mo Vladimir Vladimirovič.
> (Non si sa mai…)



Aggiungi Zar di tutte le Russie.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Aprile 2022)

Per me è semplicemente il demente del Cremlino, ma apprezzo anche Putler, o meglio ancora il figlio di Putin...


----------



## sunburn (26 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Vero che è già successo in passato ma se io Russia so che in Ucraina dei nazisti mi stanno accoppando o rendendo la vita impossibile a dei miei concittadini, a dei russofoni, per 8 anni,


Al di là che su questo ho letto varie ricostruzioni(quindi non prendo posizione), ma il tuo discorso mi ricorda un po’ le “esportazioni di democrazia” made in USA… 
A me non stavano bene quelle statunitensi e non stanno bene quelle sovietiche.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Che poi, c'è anche un' altra considerazione generale da fare.

Ma è cosi anormale preoccuparsi, anche fregandose bellamente dell' Ucraina a discrezione, di qualcuno che a 2 ore di volo da casa nostra, invade un paese, ammazzi innocenti e magari si espanda pure?

Tra l' altro questo qualcuno, armato fino ai denti e dotato di armi nucleari che hanno più plutonio che soldi in tasca da quelle parti?

Cioè, a me non pare affatto una cosa normale come la si vuole passare.

Di certo non mi pare da internare al manicomio chi se ne preoccupa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Stai tranquillo che Boston non se la fila nessuno


A pochi chilometri da Boston c'è il centro di comando della Space Force e del sistema di sorveglianza missilistico della East coast north. 

Un obiettivo Abbastanza sensibile


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si ma io ho capito cosa intendi, anche perché é la """scusa""" su cui fan presa i governi per giustificare gli aiuti all'Ucraina. Ma rimane, appunto, una scusa. L'empatia la puoi avere tu o mia madre: vogliono tutti partecipare, chi più chi meno, per altri interessi che esulano dal resto. E comunque no, non vale per tutti...io personalmente 0 empatia per gli ucraini: sono persone che muoiono purtroppo, esattamente come i poveracci cammellari per mano USA, mentre questi ultimi blateravano falsità su armi chimiche mai esistite. Mi fanno molta più pena le scene di fame nel terzo mondo che questi dementi che rimangono nelle proprie case con una guerra sopra alla testa. Non é la mia guerra, non é la nostra guerra, ma vogliono che lo diventi, e così sarà.


Post perfetto che racchiude tutto, 
Empatia solo quando conviene? Non capisco davvero. E tutti dobbiamo essere risucchiati da una guerra non nostra. Perché ?


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Aggiungi Zar di tutte le Russie.


E anche puttan


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Al di là che su questo ho letto varie ricostruzioni(quindi non prendo posizione), ma il tuo discorso mi ricorda un po’ le “esportazioni di democrazia” made in USA…
> A me non stavano bene quelle statunitensi e non stanno bene quelle sovietiche.


La geopolitica non ha senso ma gioca con la pellaccia delle persone.
Volevate evitare il conflitto? bastava semplicemente lasciar stare l'Ucraina, non tirarla nella trappola, non farle credere di poter essere Europa, di potersi staccare da Mosca, non possono farlo, significava cedere alle pressioni atlantistiche, significava cedere alla narrativa americana dei buoni che salvano il mondo (e in realtà cercano solo di fare guerre lontani da casa) e in realtà lo affossano, ci sono cose che non capiremo mai ed è inutile schierarsi, io però rimango contro i famosi buoni, quelli che bombardano con armi buone e vogliono fare interessi altrove usando poi i nostri soldi, perché pace significa costi in più, significa portare la finanzan capitalista in alcuni paesi che sono off limits e dove non bisognava andare, un conto è disfare la Jugoslavia e prendere dentro il prendibile, un altro è disfare l'Ucraina e poi passare pure per le vittime che volevano salvare gli ucraini invece di mandarli al massacro contro i russi.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La geopolitica non ha senso ma gioca con la pellaccia delle persone.
> Volevate evitare il conflitto? bastava semplicemente lasciar stare l'Ucraina, non tirarla nella trappola, non farle credere di poter essere Europa, di potersi staccare da Mosca, non possono farlo, significava cedere alle pressioni atlantistiche, significava cedere alla narrativa americana dei buoni che salvano il mondo (e in realtà cercano solo di fare guerre lontani da casa) e in realtà lo affossano, ci sono cose che non capiremo mai ed è inutile schierarsi, io però rimango contro i famosi buoni, quelli che bombardano con armi buone e vogliono fare interessi altrove usando poi i nostri soldi, perché pace significa costi in più, significa portare la finanzan capitalista in alcuni paesi che sono off limits e dove non bisognava andare, un conto è disfare la Jugoslavia e prendere dentro il prendibile, un altro è disfare l'Ucraina e poi passare pure per le vittime che volevano salvare gli ucraini invece di mandarli al massacro contro i russi.


Al di là di discorsi su Usa e Russia, questo discorso è ineccepibile. La guerra qui l’hanno voluta tutti


----------



## Dexter (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Capisco cosa vuoi dire.
> 
> ...


Non cambierebbe assolutamente niente nelle nostre vite con l'Ucraina territorio russo, ma non é un'opzione realistica: nel caso lo diventasse, sarebbe guerra mondiale totale con tutto ciò che ne consegue. Tu hai mai pensato alle eventuali conseguenze dell'UE coinvolta ed attaccata? Io no e non voglio pensarci, é la guerra dei rumenazzi così come in medio oriente é stata dei cammellari (passatemela)...


----------



## vota DC (26 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La geopolitica non ha senso ma gioca con la pellaccia delle persone.
> Volevate evitare il conflitto? bastava semplicemente lasciar stare l'Ucraina, non tirarla nella trappola, non farle credere di poter essere Europa, di potersi staccare da Mosca, non possono farlo, significava cedere alle pressioni atlantistiche, significava cedere alla narrativa americana dei buoni che salvano il mondo (e in realtà cercano solo di fare guerre lontani da casa) e in realtà lo affossano, ci sono cose che non capiremo mai ed è inutile schierarsi, io però rimango contro i famosi buoni, quelli che bombardano con armi buone e vogliono fare interessi altrove usando poi i nostri soldi, perché pace significa costi in più, significa portare la finanzan capitalista in alcuni paesi che sono off limits e dove non bisognava andare, un conto è disfare la Jugoslavia e prendere dentro il prendibile, un altro è disfare l'Ucraina e poi passare pure per le vittime che volevano salvare gli ucraini invece di mandarli al massacro contro i russi.


L'ucraina filorussa non ha la bava alla bocca come l'odierna però ha già partecipato all'invasione della Moldavia. In fin dei conti è uno stato creato dai russi per potere rubare le terre degli altri e fare le facce di bronzo perché fatto in maniera indiretta invece di metterli sotto Mosca....un po' come un conto in banca solo che si tratta di territorio. Poi parliamo di un paese dove il 100% della popolazione parla russo e il 30% parla SOLO russo (i russofoni sono quelli, non confondiamoli con i sudtirolesi....una buona parte non spiaccica una parola di ucraino).
La cosa assurda è che avendo scoperto che l'ucraina può essere una spina nel fianco ANCHE per i russi si è deciso di pomparla invece di rimuoverla..... nonostante la lezione dei mujaheddin.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non cambierebbe assolutamente niente nelle nostre vite con l'Ucraina territorio russo, ma non é un'opzione realistica: nel caso lo diventasse, sarebbe guerra mondiale totale con tutto ciò che ne consegue. Tu hai mai pensato alle eventuali conseguenze dell'UE coinvolta ed attaccata? Io no e non voglio pensarci, é la guerra dei rumenazzi così come in medio oriente é stata dei cammellari (passatemela)...


E perchè credi cosi fermamente che non cambierebbe nulla?

Hai paura di essere ammazzato ( giustamente), come fai ad essere cosi certo che lasciargli fare come vuole alla Russia non finirà per toccarti?

Se ti aspetti la morte puoi aspettarti qualunque altra cosa dalla Russia.

Con gente disposta a nuclearizzarti, devi quantomeno dormire con un occhio aperto.


----------



## Dexter (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che poi, c'è anche un' altra considerazione generale da fare.
> 
> Ma è cosi anormale preoccuparsi, anche fregandose bellamente dell' Ucraina a discrezione, di qualcuno che a 2 ore di volo da casa nostra, invade un paese, ammazzi innocenti e magari si espanda pure?
> 
> ...


É molto più umano il tuo atteggiamento, e pensiero, del mio. Non si discute. E infatti capisco il tuo punto di vista, niente da obiettare. Ma non é una gara di empatia pazzo, spesso si prendono decisioni sbagliate ragionando cosi


----------



## Dexter (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E perchè credi cosi fermamente che non cambierebbe nulla?
> 
> Hai paura di essere ammazzato ( giustamente), come fai ad essere cosi certo che lasciargli fare come vuole alla Russia non finirà per toccarti?
> 
> ...


La Russia non toccherà mai l'UE. É più probabile un missile su New York. Cambierebbe tanto quanto se la Catalogna diventasse indipendente


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

*Le forze armate moldave sono state messe in allerta ed ulteriori misure di sicurezza e pattuglie vengono inviate ai checkpoint con la Transinistria.*


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Le forze armate moldave sono state messe in allerta ed ulteriori misure di sicurezza e pattuglie vengono inviate ai checkpoint con la Transinistria.*


La Moldavia la darei già inclusa nel pacchetto dall' inizio.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Al di là di discorsi su Usa e Russia, questo discorso è ineccepibile. *La guerra qui l’hanno voluta tutti*



Più giorni passano più, almeno a me, appare chiaro che USA e GB si sono create - a spese della povera Ucraina - la motivazione per regolare i conti con la Russia di Putin.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

Maledetto Putin sta distruggendo tutti i paesi colmi di fregna


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Maledetto Putin sta distruggendo tutti i paesi colmi di fregna




Queste sono motivazioni serie per abbatterlo


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tensione alle stelle tra NATO e Russia, mai così vicine all'innesco di un'estensione fatale del conflitto.
> 
> La Gran Bretagna: "Riteniamo assolutamente legittimo che l'Ucraina colpisca territori russi. Altrettanto legittimo se utilizza le nostre armi per attaccare il suolo russo."
> 
> ...


Finora è stato un anno, direi un biennio, così bello che la terza guerra mondiale ce la vogliamo fare mancare, d'altronde?


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Più giorni passano più, almeno a me, appare chiaro che USA e GB si sono create - a spese della povera Ucraina - la motivazione per regolare i conti con la Russia di Putin.


Ma è ovvio. È tutto pianificato ben bene e ci vanno di mezzo solo gli ucraini. Usati da tutti. La storia non mente


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Aprile 2022)

Secondo diverse testate polacche, la Russia ha bloccato le forniture di gas alla Polonia dal gasdotto Yamal.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La Russia non toccherà mai l'UE.


Lo penso anche io, almeno per ora.

Ma se la Russia arriva ad Odessa, toglie di fatto la possibilità di esportare all' Ucraina, che ci mangiamo?

E aggiungo, una cosa abbastanza pesante che non è ancora di moda raccontare sui media: Ucraina e Russia non stanno esportando in questo momento cereali.
Un ottavo del pianeta, mangia da loro.
Un ottavo, tantissimo.

Cosa succederà? L' unica cosa che smuove le masse senza se e senza ma: La fame

I prezzi saliranno ancora, ci saranno disordini sociali nei paesi occidentali probabilmente, dove già c'è parecchia gente che arriva giusto giusto a fine mese.

Nei paesi meno fortunati, quasi un miliardo di persone, soffriranno ancora di più la fame perchè non ci sarà cibo, guerre e disordini ovunque.

E' questo che intendo quando parlo di non vedere solo il proprio "orticello", perchè se ignori il problema, non vuol dire che poi il problema non verrà comunque a cercarti per vie traverse.

Non so se l' hai notato, ma penso di si, il mondo sta deflagrando da qualsiasi prospettiva e tematica lo si guardi.

Pandemie, guerre, fame, acqua potabile, riscaldamento globale, eventi atmosferici sempre più potenti, sovrappopolamento, economie sature, materie prime alle stelle, paesi emergenti che prima o poi vorranno il loro posto.

Non c'è una cosa che va bene.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio. È tutto pianificato ben bene e ci vanno di mezzo solo gli ucraini. Usati da tutti. La storia non mente



Zelensky sa bene di essere utile ad USA e GB perciò chiede sempre di più.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io, almeno per ora.
> 
> Ma se la Russia arriva ad Odessa, toglie di fatto la possibilità di esportare all' Ucraina, che ci mangiamo?



Le unghie dei piedi,non vanno bene ?
Queste sono cose che andavano pensate prima,non ora.


----------



## danjr (26 Aprile 2022)

Ad onor del vero io mi riferisco sempre a pUTIN come "coniglio del Cremlino"


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Le unghie dei piedi,non vanno bene ?
> Queste sono cose che andavano pensate prima,non ora.



Ci forniranno tutto gli USA.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

state seguendo la vicenda del Pacifico e lo scontro per le Isole Salomone ?

ennesima prova dell'ipocrisia americana e dei suoi vassalli leccapiedi della Regina

*il 22 aprile emissari del governo americano si sono recati alle Isole Salomone per parlare con il primo ministro riguardo l'accordo con la Cina riguardo la sicurezza

ieri il governo australiano ha dichiarato ufficialmente che una base cinese sarebbe la linea rossa per un intervento militare e il ministro della difesa ha detto "L'Australia dovrebbe prepararsi alla guerra"*

l'alto funzionario USA che si è recato nelle Isole Salomone:

*"Naturalmente, rispettiamo la sovranità delle Isole Salomone, ma volevamo anche far loro sapere che se si fossero presi provvedimenti per stabilire una presenza militare permanente de facto, capacità di proiezione di potenza o un'installazione militare, allora avremmo preoccupazioni significative , e risponderemmo in modo molto naturale a queste preoccupazioni*

Penso sia chiaro che solo una manciata di persone in una cerchia molto ristretta ha visto questo accordo. E lo stesso primo ministro è stato citato pubblicamente dicendo che avrebbe condiviso i dettagli solo con il permesso della Cina, cosa che penso sia anche fonte di preoccupazione"


questi sono pronti alla guerra non per i confini del proprio stato, ma per un punto qualsiasi del globo per non limitare il dominio pure del mare
l'importante è che si aprano gli occhi sui soggetti da cui ci facciamo dettare la politica estera


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> state seguendo la vicenda del Pacifico e lo scontro per le Isole Salomone ?
> 
> ennesima prova dell'ipocrisia americana e dei suoi vassalli leccapiedi della Regina
> 
> ...



Offrono protezione e fanno velate minacce come altre organizzazioni non proprio legali…


----------



## Milo (26 Aprile 2022)

Non leggo più notizie di spari e bombardamenti… tutto sul donbass “e basta” per ora?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE CHE SEGHIAMO DEFINITIVAMENTE *



*Pagine di off topic appena i moderatori voltano la testa un attimo da un'altra parte.
Poi spariscono i post, arrivano i ban, e vi lamentate pure con lo staff.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tensione alle stelle tra NATO e Russia, mai così vicine all'innesco di un'estensione fatale del conflitto.
> 
> La Gran Bretagna: "Riteniamo assolutamente legittimo che l'Ucraina colpisca territori russi. Altrettanto legittimo se utilizza le nostre armi per attaccare il suolo russo."
> 
> ...



*Commentate le notizie, aggiornatele se volete, ma le psicoanalisi sul forum e l'utenza lasciatele perdere. Per la miliardesima volta.*


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pagine di off topic appena i moderatori voltano la testa un attimo da un'altra parte.
> Poi spariscono i post, arrivano i ban, e vi lamentate pure con lo staff.*


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tensione alle stelle tra NATO e Russia, mai così vicine all'innesco di un'estensione fatale del conflitto.
> 
> La Gran Bretagna: "Riteniamo assolutamente legittimo che l'Ucraina colpisca territori russi. Altrettanto legittimo se utilizza le nostre armi per attaccare il suolo russo."
> 
> ...



*Putin all'ONU: "I colloqui vanno avanti, si tengono online, speriamo che ci siano risultati positivi. Ma senza un accordo sulla Crimea e sul Donbass non è possibile firmare garanzie di sicurezza sull'Ucraina."*


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Mò pure l' indonesia ha bloccato l'esportazione di olio di palma (perché poi?)

Il porto di Shangai è bloccato

Prevedo inchiappetate senza vaselina ulteriori 

Sta guerra ibrida è logorante per tutti


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Secondo diverse testate polacche, la Russia ha bloccato le forniture di gas alla Polonia dal gasdotto Yamal.


è stata ripresa pure da ansa, a quanto pare si sono rifiutati di pagare in rubli e da domani gli chiudono il rubinetto.
Vedrete che dovremo ridistribuire pure il gas europeo..


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin all'ONU: "I colloqui vanno avanti, si tengono online, speriamo che ci siano risultati positivi. Ma senza un accordo sulla Crimea e sul Donbass non è possibile firmare garanzie di sicurezza sull'Ucraina."*



Se gli USA ed i loro amici della GB volessero un accordo si firmerebbe anche subito.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è stata ripresa pure da ansa, a quanto pare si sono rifiutati di pagare in rubli e da domani gli chiudono il rubinetto.
> Vedrete che dovremo ridistribuire pure il gas europeo..



La Polonia è tre le più forti sostenitrici dell’Ucraina, cosa si aspettava?


----------



## Mika (26 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Polonia è tre le più forti sostenitrici dell’Ucraina, cosa si aspettava?


Anche alleata militare tra l'altro.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin all'ONU: "I colloqui vanno avanti, si tengono online, speriamo che ci siano risultati positivi. Ma senza un accordo sulla Crimea e sul Donbass non è possibile firmare garanzie di sicurezza sull'Ucraina."*


Le trattative in dad? 
Avranno i banchi con le rotelle? 

comunque come volevasi dimostrare: se il babbeo comico ucraino non cede ufficialmente territori persi 8 anni fa ,la guerra non si ferma e niente trattati. Invece lui va a trattare avanzando pretese, fantastico


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin all'ONU: "I colloqui vanno avanti, si tengono online, speriamo che ci siano risultati positivi. Ma senza un accordo sulla Crimea e sul Donbass non è possibile firmare garanzie di sicurezza sull'Ucraina."*



Per il comico la crimea è ancora ucraina  
E questo ancor prima della guerra.

Mi chiedo come si possa trovare un accordo che vada bene ad entrambe le nazioni,è pressoché impossibile.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Le trattative in dad?
> Avranno i banchi con le rotelle?
> 
> comunque come volevasi dimostrare: se il* babbeo comico ucraino non cede ufficialmente territori persi 8 anni fa ,la guerra non si ferma e niente trattati. *Invece lui va a trattare avanzando pretese, fantastico



Zelensky non ha ricevuto il mandato a trattare dai sui capi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io, almeno per ora.
> 
> Ma se la Russia arriva ad Odessa, toglie di fatto la possibilità di esportare all' Ucraina, che ci mangiamo?
> 
> ...


Nel dubbio io ho avviato una ristrutturazione importante del mio orto.. mannaggia a loro mai avrei pensato nel 2022 di dovermi preoccupare di restare senza pane


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per il comico la crimea è ancora ucraina
> E questo ancor prima della guerra.
> 
> Mi chiedo come si possa trovare un accordo che vada bene ad entrambe le nazioni,è pressoché impossibile.



È impossibile vero.

Bisognerebbe andare a vedere le carte.
Ma Piotr non so se capisce il bluff

L'atteggiamento russo non mi fa affatto credere che l' obbiettivo sia il Donbas


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Le trattative in dad?
> Avranno i banchi con le rotelle?
> 
> comunque come volevasi dimostrare: se il babbeo comico ucraino non cede ufficialmente territori persi 8 anni fa ,la guerra non si ferma e niente trattati. Invece lui va a trattare avanzando pretese, fantastico


Kuleba l'equivalente ucraino di Gigi su twitter:
"La Russia perde l'ultima speranza di spaventare il mondo" "Da qui il discorso di un 'reale' pericolo di una Terza Guerra Mondiale. Questo significa solo che Mosca avverte la sconfitta in Ucraina. Pertanto,il mondo deve raddoppiare il sostegno all'Ucraina in modo da salvaguardare la sicurezza europea".

negoziati più fake dello scudetto di cartone interista


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Nel dubbio io ho avviato una ristrutturazione importante del mio orto.. mannaggia a loro mai avrei pensato nel 2022 di dovermi preoccupare di restare senza pane



Tu sei ricco  

Non resti senza cibo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> speriamo, ma per me abbiamo tirato troppo la corda anche in tal senso, probabilmente col nostro'' razzismo'' li abbiamo compattati


L'hanno compattati da ben tanti anni 
voi non lo sapevate ma quando era sempre attiva la campagna " russiofobia" da noi ogni santissimo momento cresceva il senso di patriottismo e giustizia.. perché accusati ingiustamente, visto che alla parola" prove" le accuse di uso di armi chimiche ecc.. si annichilivano.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky non ha ricevuto il mandato a trattare dai sui capi.


Lui è il primo idiota che non ha capito che quei territori non sono più Ucraina da 8 anni


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Resto convinto che non ci sarà nessuna guerra nucleare, non voglio credere a questa follia.


Io rimango basito..
Hanno cacciato la Russia dal G20 attuale
con la Russia che se ne esce dicendo" noi volevamo collaborazione tra i nostri Paesi ma voi volevate una Russia succube! e questo non è tollerabile.( da cui in poi partono le accuse e le sanzioni contro di loro) Hanno sciolto unilateralmente un patto che manteneva la sicurezza tra grandi potenze atomiche ( medio lungo raggio) hanno ridisegnato la mappa Nato da loro.. hanno riempito il confine di scudi antimissili.. hanno fatto eleggere un ritardato e massacrato il precedente con accuse di impeachment e del filorusso perché non voleva farci la guerra.. si sono insidiati in Ucraina con addirittura membri americani in parlamento.
e sono sicuro al 100 x 100 che c'hanno già provato quando Putin era sparito dalla scena pubblica ma tu non credi che non lo faranno!? Non ascoltare certi discorsi dei generali americani fidati..  perché io non sono un veggente ma sono anni che sapevo lo scenario che stiamo vivendo ehhh

p.s. io per tanti motivi non nutro grandi speranze.. non dico neanche dell'umanità perché chi decide veramente in America non mostra il suo volto e quest'ultimi non sono esseri umani come noi.. sono peggio dei maggiordomi che ci mettono! loro lo vediamo sono fuori dalla nostra realtà.. questi drogati di potere invece sono senza anima, quindi non ragionano come noi comuni mortali..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Forse mi sono espresso male, intendo un colpo di stato in Russia che faccia cadere Putin.


con i militari se ricordo bene..
e sì chiama golpe ed non è democratico e libero comunque... perché i militari e le alte sfere non rappresentano i russi mentre quest'ultimo non ha mai avuto in dubbio il loro sostegno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A questo punto speriamo che i russi prendano l’Ucraina alla svelta, la spianino pure, e una volta raggiunto lo scopo se ne tornino a casuccia. Ma una guerra mondiale per l’I’Ucraina anche no. Cioè, sti gran c dell’Ucraina


see Ucraina non vedo via d'uscita..
ci vorrebbe un voltagabbana contro l'America
cioè non assecondare questa folle pazzia..
ma siccome pure il nostro sistema mondiale non sta più in piedi da qui a domani.. l'unica via per *loro *è un reset 

è solo un discorso di dominio mettetevelo ben in testa 
purtroppo è così.. non vogliono mollare l'osso


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai letto malissimo.
> Noi non dobbiamo dare armi per potere attaccare la Russia. Solo armi "difensive".
> Però se l'Ucraina ha armi SUE e le vuole utilizzare sulla Russia, noi non c'entriamo nulla.
> L'obiettivo della nato non e e non deve essere quello di spargere sangue russo sul territorio russo.
> ...


Scusa ma dubito enormemente che per armi occidentali intendesse quelle ucraine  anche perché parla in plurale


----------



## kYMERA (26 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> state seguendo la vicenda del Pacifico e lo scontro per le Isole Salomone ?
> 
> ennesima prova dell'ipocrisia americana e dei suoi vassalli leccapiedi della Regina
> 
> ...


Non capisco cosa ti sorprende. Gli USA sono attualmente la potenza più importante a livello mondiale. C'è la Cina che piano piano sta cercando di sostituirsi, è normale che gli USA debbano mantenere il controllo il più possibile affinchè la Cina non si allarghi o prenda possesso e/o dominio su nuovi territori, legalmente, illegalmente o di fatto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io sarei per dare armi che permettano a l'Ucraina di difendersi.
> Non manderei missili che possono colpire a 300 km per dire...
> L'obiettivo non è che l'Ucraina possa attaccare la Russia sul suo territorio.
> *Però se l'Ucraina ha armi che possono raggiungere la Russia perché non dovrebbero usarle?*



Beh,non le avevano all'inizio del conflitto,che hanno fatto,le hanno fabbricate in 60 giorni ?  
E' ovvio che si tratta di armi occidentali che MAi ci ripagheranno


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’Ucraina è stata l’esca perfetta per Putin che non avrebbe mai attaccato una Nazione Nato.


si però se prendono il pesce ( niente nato)
Usa poi non vogliono mollare la sfida 

Infatti farneticano sulla vittoria dell'Ucraina contro la Russia


----------



## danjr (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin all'ONU: "I colloqui vanno avanti, si tengono online, speriamo che ci siano risultati positivi. Ma senza un accordo sulla Crimea e sul Donbass non è possibile firmare garanzie di sicurezza sull'Ucraina."*


Eccolo qua il coniglio, uscito dal letargo?
Tranquillo che adesso lo zio Sam viene a prenderti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ma la seconda guerra mondiale è stata fatta per la Polonia? È la prima per la Jugoslavia?


Sempre per potere e le risorse 
Il resto scritto nei libri di storia
sono solo favorette che ci raccontano

ma le guerre scoppiano solo per interesse


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Eccolo qua il coniglio, uscito dal letargo?
> Tranquillo che adesso lo zio Sam viene a prenderti



Si,immagino proprio che lo zia sam vada a prenderli,sicuramente.
E più probabile che Vladimiro prenda noi,il che è tutto dire.


----------



## Riccardo88 (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin all'ONU: "I colloqui vanno avanti, si tengono online, speriamo che ci siano risultati positivi. Ma senza un accordo sulla Crimea e sul Donbass non è possibile firmare garanzie di sicurezza sull'Ucraina."*


Certo Putler, ci crediamo.

Intanto sotto una foto dei servizi segreti rusky, mostrata a tutti i media.
Al posto di 3 carte SIM "scoperte nel covo di nazisti Ucraini" con svastiche e droga, hanno messo 3 copie di The Sims.
I temibilissimi servizi segreti rusky..


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,non le avevano all'inizio del conflitto,che hanno fatto,le hanno fabbricate in 60 giorni ?
> E' ovvio che si tratta di armi occidentali che MAi ci ripagheranno


Io non conosco l'arsenale ucraino.
Non so se le avevano o se "sono nostre".
Tu come fai a sapere se sono ucraine o della nato?
Non ricordo una dichiarazione dove si dice che abbiamo mandato armi di quel tipo. Ovviamente l'assenza di queste dichiarazioni non può dimostrare che siano della NATO. Ma di certo non dimostra nemmeno che lo siano...

Se poi mi trovi una lista ufficiale con le armi mandate li mi fai un favore (non ti sto dicendo questo per dimostrarti che hai torto...assolutamente. E che e molto facile che mi sia perso io questa informazione e mi interesserebbe sapere se ufficialmente almeno, mandiamo solo armi difensive oppure abbiamo mandato pure armi offensive in modo da attaccare la Russia... Cosa di cui debito ma che non posso escludere).


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È impossibile vero.
> 
> Bisognerebbe andare a vedere le carte.
> Ma Piotr non so se capisce il bluff
> ...


sicuramente l'obiettivo non è mai stato il Dombass. Se poi qualcuno vuole credere che una nazione di 17 milioni di km2 si mette a fare una invasione da 200 mila uomini che costerà centinaia di miliardi tra danni di guerra ed economici per uno sputo di terra è libero di pensarlo.


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma dubito enormemente che per armi occidentali intendesse quelle ucraine  anche perché parla in plurale


Io invece non crederei troppo a quello che raconta Lavrov.
Poi se sarà dimostrato che abbiamo mandato armi capaci di attaccare il territorio russo scriverò il mio disappunto (anche se inutile come tutto il resto che scriviamo o pensiamo noi che non contiamo nulla).
Lavrov era quello del esercitazione e della follia occidentale...
Ci ha mentito per settimane sapendo benissimo quello che stava per succedere.
Con questo so bene che pure gli altri possono mentire (armi chimiche in Irak...).


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io, almeno per ora.
> 
> Ma se la Russia arriva ad Odessa, toglie di fatto la possibilità di esportare all' Ucraina, che ci mangiamo?
> 
> ...


Le rivelazioni dell'apocalisse 
saranno fortunati chi si godrà il paradiso in terra
temo che non saremmo in molti... 
ma è tale e quale... quindi restate sintonizzati 
che tra un po' atterrano e ci saranno i nuovi cattivi
o meglio i nuovi invasori  xò ci vorranno altri 7 anni di questo schifo prima dello scontro finale


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io non conosco l'arsenale ucraino.
> Non so se le avevano o se "sono nostre".
> Tu come fai a sapere se sono ucraine o della nato?
> Non ricordo una dichiarazione dove si dice che abbiamo mandato armi di quel tipo. Ovviamente l'assenza di queste dichiarazioni non può dimostrare che siano della NATO. Ma di certo non dimostra nemmeno che lo siano...
> ...



Non lo conosco neanche io,ma per 60 giorni gli ucraini (prima zelensky,poi kuleba,poi altri ministri) ci hanno letteralmente fracassato gli zebedei con la storia di essere totalmente inoffensivi verso la russia,non disponendo di un sistema missilistico in grado (volendo) di colpire mosca.
E se ora a distanza di 2 mesi salta fuori un sistema missilistico cazzuto,beh,di certo non è opera loro e di certo non lo conservavano nei depositi per la parata militare,ecco


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa ti sorprende. Gli USA sono attualmente la potenza più importante a livello mondiale. C'è la Cina che piano piano sta cercando di sostituirsi, è normale che gli USA debbano mantenere il controllo il più possibile affinchè la Cina non si allarghi o prenda possesso e/o dominio su nuovi territori, legalmente, illegalmente o di fatto.


Normale? se non puoi mantenere il più grande esercito della terra.. saluti e cedi il passo..
oppure pure voi ragionate ( si fa per dire) come loro? sicuramente io non trovo normale trovare come soluzione un attacco rapido atomico. ( quello che avevano in testa di fare) 

La storia ha fatto crollare tutti i più grandi imperi!
Quello ottomano
Quello Greco 
Quello Romano
Insomma qualsiasi impero
Adesso perché esiste l'atomica 
L'uomo si deve permettere di distruggere il pianeta pur di mantenere il dominio su tutti!? 
perché questi pazzi dopo la Russia
volevano andare dritti dritti contro la Cina eh


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Dal vertice Nato in Germania emerge la volontà di continuare ad aiutare l’Ucraina per arrivare nel giro di quattro-cinque settimane alla sconfitta di Putin.
​


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,immagino proprio che lo zia sam vada a prenderli,sicuramente.
> E più probabile che Vladimiro prenda noi,il che è tutto dire.


Immagino come se la stia facendo sotto nelle mutande il lo psicopatico russo


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal vertice Nato in Germania emerge la volontà di continuare ad aiutare l’Ucraina per arrivare nel giro di quattro-cinque settimane alla sconfitta di Putin.
> ​


Certo come no? 
Ma poi è fallita la Russia?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal vertice Nato in Germania emerge la volontà di continuare ad aiutare l’Ucraina per arrivare nel giro di quattro-cinque settimane alla sconfitta di Putin.
> ​


Dove sono finiti il francese,inglese, tedesco e l'italiano !? che magari con questi si ride...
questa barzelletta invece è insipida 

p.s. veramente ci vogliono fare credere che una guerra (vinta) duri pochi mesi!? sono convinti di averci rincretiniti così tanto da credere a queste sparate!?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

*Diversi movimenti lungo il confine tra Romania e Moldova. Secondo l'intelligence russa, i rumeni stanno inviando soldati e equipaggiamento militare in Moldova che indosseranno le insegne delle forze armate moldave in incognito.*


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo come no?
> Ma poi è fallita la Russia?



La Russia non lo so ma l’Ucraina è a pezzi e questi parlano di vittoria. Campa cavallo…


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo come no?
> Ma poi è fallita la Russia?


Io non sono un esperto in economia, quindi la mia opinione in questo caso vale quel che vale. Ma credo sia ingenuo pensare che le sanzioni avrebbero stroncato l'economia russa dall'oggi al domani, gli effetti si vedranno a medio-lungo termine probabilmente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Diversi movimenti lungo il confine tra Romania e Moldova. Secondo l'intelligence russa, i rumeni stanno inviando soldati e equipaggiamento militare in Moldova che indosseranno le insegne delle forze armate moldave in incognito.*


.


----------



## Devil man (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io non sono un esperto in economia, quindi la mia opinione in questo caso vale quel che vale. Ma credo sia ingenuo pensare che le sanzioni avrebbero stroncato l'economia russa dall'oggi al domani, gli effetti si vedranno a medio-lungo termine probabilmente.


l'inculata a breve termine l'abbiamo presa noi e altri


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Dove sono finiti il francese,inglese, tedesco e l'italiano !? che magari con questi si ride...
> questa barzelletta invece è insipida
> 
> p.s. veramente ci vogliono fare credere che una guerra (vinta) duri pochi mesi!? sono convinti di averci rincretiniti così tanto da credere a queste sparate!?



Se gli USA dicono che si deve vincere si deve vincere, costi quel che costi …agli altri.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> l'inculata a breve termine l'abbiamo presa noi e altri



Non solo nel breve termine.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io non sono un esperto in economia, quindi la mia opinione in questo caso vale quel che vale. Ma credo sia ingenuo pensare che le sanzioni avrebbero stroncato l'economia russa dall'oggi al domani, gli effetti si vedranno a medio-lungo termine probabilmente.


 Intendi per noi ?
perché a risorse la Russia ci ride in faccia
io la carta non la digerisco
non so se mi sono spiegato...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se gli USA dicono che si deve vincere si deve vincere, costi quel che costi …agli altri.


No questa volta sacrificano anche i loro civili 
stima su possibili attacchi atomici 
poi dopo 11 settembre non sarebbe una novità


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> No questa volta sacrificano anche i loro civili
> stima su possibili attacchi atomici
> poi dopo 11 settembre non sarebbe una novità



Non credo ad una guerra nucleare ma in ogni caso tra i primi ci saremmo anche noi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non credo ad una guerra nucleare ma in ogni caso tra i primi ci saremmo anche noi.


No noi saremo i primi
visto che oltre ad avere armi che non possiamo usare! abbiamo pure la base che detiene il controllo di tutti i droni
Quindi qui c'è il primato!
peccato l'avrei lasciato agli altri

poi siamo umani
si vedono benissimo quali sono le loro intenzioni.. e non è la pace ! comunque se devo parlare di credere.. io credo che stiamo vivendo le rivelazioni dell'apocalisse e che tra un po' si passerà alla fantascienza... 
Questo si! ci credo eccome


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> *No noi saremo i primi*
> visto che oltre ad avere armi che non possiamo usare! abbiamo pure la base che detiene il controllo di tutti i droni
> Quindi qui c'è il primato!
> peccato che l'avrei lasciato agli altri



Primi o quinti cambierebbe ben poco.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Primi o quinti cambierebbe ben poco.


Bhe sul discorso del credere qualcuno dovrà pur sopravvivere no? se no Gesù che fa !? chi salva? ritorna che non c'è nessuno all'orizzonte 
infatti parlano di separare la zizzania dal buon grano.. e in teoria dovrebbe ritornare su un pianeta ancora in vita e pare che ci tenga al suo creato.

Solo che prima ci saranno innumerevoli morti 
per il nostro libero arbitrio.. 
Questo scenario ci sarà solo se l'uomo lo permetterà


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

domani mattina sentiamo l'intellighenzia di Bruxelles come reagisce a due nazioni dell'Unione private del gas.
e questo è solo l'inizio...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

Ma quindi Scholz si è rivelato un altro Conte? Dice una cosa e poi va dove tira il vento?


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Russia non lo so ma l’Ucraina è a pezzi e questi parlano di vittoria. Campa cavallo…


Finché sono sorretti da bidet, possono fare tutto..


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io non sono un esperto in economia, quindi la mia opinione in questo caso vale quel che vale. Ma credo sia ingenuo pensare che le sanzioni avrebbero stroncato l'economia russa dall'oggi al domani, gli effetti si vedranno a medio-lungo termine probabilmente.


Eh Darren, non devi dirlo a me ma a tutti quelli che si riempivano la bocca con la parola “Default” e che credevano che la Russia sarebbe fallita in un paio di settimane. Ci sono tante scemenze dette in sta guerra..


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma quindi Scholz si è rivelato un altro Conte? Dice una cosa e poi va dove tira il vento?


Zio Sam si sarà fatto sentire prepotentemente.


----------



## vota DC (27 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io non conosco l'arsenale ucraino.
> Non so se le avevano o se "sono nostre".
> Tu come fai a sapere se sono ucraine o della nato?
> Non ricordo una dichiarazione dove si dice che abbiamo mandato armi di quel tipo. Ovviamente l'assenza di queste dichiarazioni non può dimostrare che siano della NATO. Ma di certo non dimostra nemmeno che lo siano...
> ...


C'era un simpatico grafico del 12 aprile che girava.
Elicotteri pesanti da guerra 91 su 55. (Distrutti gli originali e anche parecchi dei nuovi).
Droni 398 su 50 (gli ucraini avevano pochissimi droni).
Aerei 125 su 132 (quindi senza aerei occidentali avrebbero.....7)
Carri armati 1969 su 2172
Artiglieria pesante 852 su 1960

Tra l'altro come numero assoluto gli ucraini hanno fatto più danni ai russi solo riguardo aviazione (sia aerei che elicotteri)....come carri armati e veicoli leggeri ne hanno perso meno i russi anche come numero assoluto (e come relativo non arrivano al 10%). Se per ogni carro armato russo abbattuto bisogna continuare a sacrificarne due occidentali a questo punto tanto vale darli a qualcuno che li sappia usare invece dei permalosi "eeeeh le armi italiane fanno schifo perché non le sappiamo usare".


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> C'era un simpatico grafico del 12 aprile che girava.
> Elicotteri pesanti da guerra 91 su 55. (Distrutti gli originali e anche parecchi dei nuovi).
> Droni 398 su 50 (gli ucraini avevano pochissimi droni).
> Aerei 125 su 132 (quindi senza aerei occidentali avrebbero.....7)
> ...


Gli ucraini non hanno ricevuto alcun carro occidentale fino ad ora dato che non sono addestrati al loro utilizzo. 
Hanno ricevuto T-64 e T-72 di produzione sovietica che erano in possesso delle nazioni NATO ex patto di Varsavia.


----------



## Djici (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco neanche io,ma per 60 giorni gli ucraini (prima zelensky,poi kuleba,poi altri ministri) ci hanno letteralmente fracassato gli zebedei con la storia di essere totalmente inoffensivi verso la russia,non disponendo di un sistema missilistico in grado (volendo) di colpire mosca.
> E se ora a distanza di 2 mesi salta fuori un sistema missilistico cazzuto,beh,di certo non è opera loro e di certo non lo conservavano nei depositi per la parata militare,ecco


Capisco il discorso.
Però non 3 che come loro dicevano di non potere fare nulla contro la Russia allora bisogna credergli.
Stavano provando a salvare la pelle e dimostrare che un invasione non serviva a nulla.
Stavano provando a dimostrare che erano senza difesa anche per farsi aiutare.

Mica dovevano dire "venite venite tanto abbiamo abbastanza amarmi per fare saltare gli invasori e tutta Mosca".

Per esempio se ci sono laboratori chimici mica andavano a dirlo.
Però di certo se come dici giustamente si rivela che hanno sistemi missilistici cazzuti come non abbiamo nemmeno in Italia o in Belgio allora si. Avrai ragione.
Per ora non mi sbilancio.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera: Zelensky ha dichiarato che Putin vuole smembrare l'Europa centrale e orientale. 
​


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera: Zelensky ha dichiarato che Putin vuole smembrare l'Europa centrale e orientale.
> ​


Maledetto Piotr!

Ein volk, ein reich, ein Zar!


----------



## Sam (27 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Eccolo qua il coniglio, uscito dal letargo?
> *Tranquillo che adesso lo zio Sam viene a prenderti*


L'ha detto anche nonno Biden, poi però l'infermiera l'ha riportato in camera perché era arrivata la minestrina.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Maledetto Piotr!
> 
> *Ein volk, ein reich, ein Zar!*



Dovevi scriverlo in Russo


----------



## Sam (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera: Zelensky ha dichiarato che Putin vuole smembrare l'Europa centrale e orientale.


Questo passa più tempo a fare interviste che a pensare di salvarsi dalle bombe.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera: Zelensky ha dichiarato che Putin vuole smembrare l'Europa centrale e orientale.
> ​


Sicuro 
E come dovrebbe fare?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sicuro
> E come dovrebbe fare?



Zelensky cerca in tutti i modi di tirare dentro gli altri.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky cerca in tutti i modi di tirare dentro gli altri.


Con tutta la coca che pippa ha perso contatto con la realtà  o forse pensa di essere sul set della sua serie tv?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dovevi scriverlo in Russo


Non mi fido dei traduttori.

Andare che scrivo qualcosa contro Vladi e mi polonizza il tè


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Questo passa più tempo a fare interviste che a *pensare di salvarsi dalle bombe.*




Lui si salva dalle bombe, non il suo popolo.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lui si salva dalle bombe, non il suo popolo.


Però sta col pigiama verde militare 
E col riscaldamento acceso dato che è sempre a maniche corte


----------



## Swaitak (27 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> domani mattina sentiamo l'intellighenzia di Bruxelles come reagisce a due nazioni dell'Unione private del gas.
> e questo è solo l'inizio...


i 3 miliardi di m^3 appena acquistati li possiamo gia passare ai compari polacchi e bulgari


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> L'ha detto anche nonno Biden, poi però l'infermiera l'ha riportato in camera perché era arrivata la minestrina.



Biden prima di preoccuparsi del coniglio Putin deve vedersela con il coniglio pasquale


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2022)

99% degli analisti economici (e io mi baso su quelli, l'economia non è il mio campo) sono concordo sull'inevitabilità del default russo, non si tratta di se, si tratta di quando.
In moltissimi poi sottovalutano il fatto che la Russia ha ben piu bisogno di un mercato di sbocco delle risorse come quello europeo/americani (che non ha eguali nel mondo per volume di affari) di quanto noi europei dipendiamo dalle risorse russe. La propaganda del Cremlino vuole fare passare il messaggio contrario, e ci sta riuscendo (purtroppo). 

Se non credete a me, credete alle dichiarazioni dei russi: incalzati sul default, settimana scorsa, non l'hanno smentito ma si sono limitati a fare specchio riflesso dicendo "lo farete anche voi"... non a caso dopo qualche giorno hanno chiesto alla povera sora lella (la nabiullina) di rettificare dicendo che non ci sarà alcun default, ma il danno in termini di credibilità ormai è fatto 
Le riserve sbloccate stanno per finire...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2022)

*ministro degli interni Transinstria: attacchi da droni Ucraini a Kolbasna, città che ospita il più grande deposito di munizioni in Europa. *


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *ministro degli interni Transinstria: attacchi da droni Ucraini a Kolbasna, città che ospita il più grande deposito di munizioni in Europa. *


Ma non possono andare a prendersele cosi costa di meno a noi dargliene di nuove


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

come dicevo ieri sera, stamattina è uno spettacolo l'orgia di Bruxelles

i 27 paesi non hanno trovato neanche un consenso per escludere dall'anno prossimo il petrolio russo, mentre la Russia sta contrattaccando in modo imprevisto addirittura sul gas

ora nella lista dei paesi ostili, dove c'è l'Italia grazie agli idioti che ci governano, si capirà dal proseguimento delle forniture se avranno accettato o meno il diktat del produttore.

non è pagare in rubli, perchè ormai si è detto che la banca di Gazprom stessa converte, quanto depositare a Mosca i soldi invece che in Lussemburgo


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 99% degli analisti economici (e io mi baso su quelli, l'economia non è il mio campo) sono concordo sull'inevitabilità del default russo, non si tratta di se, si tratta di quando.
> In moltissimi poi sottovalutano il fatto che la Russia ha ben piu bisogno di un mercato di sbocco delle risorse come quello europeo/americani (che non ha eguali nel mondo per volume di affari) di quanto noi europei dipendiamo dalle risorse russe. La propaganda del Cremlino vuole fare passare il messaggio contrario, e ci sta riuscendo (purtroppo).
> 
> Se non credete a me, credete alle dichiarazioni dei russi: incalzati sul default, settimana scorsa, non l'hanno smentito ma si sono limitati a fare specchio riflesso dicendo "lo farete anche voi"... non a caso dopo qualche giorno hanno chiesto alla povera sora lella (la nabiullina) di rettificare dicendo che non ci sarà alcun default, ma il danno in termini di credibilità ormai è fatto
> Le riserve sbloccate stanno per finire...


l'esportazione di petrolio russo è salita oltre 4 milioni di barili al giorno
per il gas non ci sono novità, sul carbone si difendono bene pure
altri materiali fondamentali non sono stati oggetto di sanzioni, visto che gli occidentali non saprebbero dove sbattere la testa come alternativa

il debito pubblico russo in mano estera è calato del 5,5% trovandosi ora al 25% contro il 45% italiano per esempio

la Banca Centrale russa da settimane sta acquistando oro dalle banche nazionali, così da rendere più solida la moneta nazionale, oltre ai centinaia di miliardi di riserva aurea già vigenti

il rublo è tornato a livelli di fine 2021, oggi è a 74 dollari, anche perchè si è comunicato a tutto il mondo finanziario che ci sia la Banca Centrale cinese a fare da garante infatti in caso di crisi ulteriore acquisterà rubli.

sono aumentati gli scambi commerciali con l'area asiatica, in particolare Cina e India


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 99% degli analisti economici (e io mi baso su quelli, l'economia non è il mio campo) sono concordo sull'inevitabilità del default russo, non si tratta di se, si tratta di quando.
> In moltissimi poi sottovalutano il fatto che la Russia ha ben piu bisogno di un mercato di sbocco delle risorse come quello europeo/americani (che non ha eguali nel mondo per volume di affari) di quanto noi europei dipendiamo dalle risorse russe. La propaganda del Cremlino vuole fare passare il messaggio contrario, e ci sta riuscendo (purtroppo).
> 
> Se non credete a me, credete alle dichiarazioni dei russi: incalzati sul default, settimana scorsa, non l'hanno smentito ma si sono limitati a fare specchio riflesso dicendo "lo farete anche voi"... non a caso dopo qualche giorno hanno chiesto alla povera sora lella (la nabiullina) di rettificare dicendo che non ci sarà alcun default, ma il danno in termini di credibilità ormai è fatto
> Le riserve sbloccate stanno per finire...


Anche se ci fosse il default cosa gli cambia ai russi? Penso molto poco. E putin continuerà nel suo lavoro.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma non possono andare a prendersele cosi costa di meno a noi dargliene di nuove


stessa cosa quando distruggono i depositi di benzina russi, io mi porterei un bel tubicino di gomma per rubbarla


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'esportazione di petrolio russo è salita oltre 4 milioni di barili al giorno
> per il gas non ci sono novità, sul carbone si difendono bene pure
> altri materiali fondamentali non sono stati oggetto di sanzioni, visto che gli occidentali non saprebbero dove sbattere la testa come alternativa
> 
> ...



hai fatto un elenco di fatti economici ma che non cambiano quanto scritto da @Trumpusconi. La Russia è nella melma fino al collo, il default è tenico, non moriranno certo di fame. Ma l'economia Russa dal +6% finirà a -10% o qualcosa del genere. Il Rubblo, te l'ho già spiegato 1000 volte, è artificalmente tenuto a livelli costanti dalla Banca Centrale che sta buttando ogni riserva (vendono dollari ed euro e comprano rubbi) per sostenere il Rubblo, così come ogni compagnia statale che sta trasformando il 100% degli introiti da materie prime in Rubbli. Una situazione non sostenibile nel lungo periodo.


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'esportazione di petrolio russo è salita oltre 4 milioni di barili al giorno
> per il gas non ci sono novità, sul carbone si difendono bene pure
> altri materiali fondamentali non sono stati oggetto di sanzioni, visto che gli occidentali non saprebbero dove sbattere la testa come alternativa
> 
> ...


La Cina senza alcun dubbio salverà la Russia. Se pensate che lo farà per amicizia, però, siete fuori strada. Alle aste fallimentari si compra sempre bene.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> stessa cosa quando distruggono i depositi di benzina russi, io mi porterei un bel tubicino di gomma per rubbarla


Stamattina mentre facevo colazione stavo facendo il conto proprio di quello.

Hanno distrutto un deposito di carburante da 10.000 tonnellate.

Zio pera, stanno buttando al vento 15 milioni di euro di gasolio !!!!!

Ma che spreco!


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> i 3 miliardi di m^3 appena acquistati li possiamo gia passare ai compari polacchi e bulgari


Beh ci sta. Dobbiamo aiutare tutti, poco importa se a noi non rimane nulla!


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> hai fatto un elenco di fatti economici ma che non cambiano quanto scritto da @Trumpusconi. La Russia è nella melma fino al collo, il default è tenico, non moriranno certo di fame. Ma l'economia Russa dal +6% finirà a -10% o qualcosa del genere. Il Rubblo, te l'ho già spiegato 1000 volte, è artificalmente tenuto a livelli costanti dalla Banca Centrale che sta buttando ogni riserva (vendono dollari ed euro e comprano rubbi) per sostenere il Rubblo, così come ogni compagnia statale che sta trasformando il 100% degli introiti da materie prime in Rubbli. Una situazione non sostenibile nel lungo periodo.


la situazione è cambiata da quando ne parlavamo, prima non c'erano i cinesi dietro ufficialmente a fare da garanti finanziari e questo è stato un messaggio a tutto il mondo.

la previsione di FMI, già riportata una settimana fa, diceva -8,5% PIL nel 2022
meno di quanto è crollata l'Italia nel 2020 per lockdown e covid
punto in meno o in più, non è questo a portare al fallimento

dovranno essere bravi a modificare l'economia e rispondere finchè dura il momento più duro di sanzioni, poi si rialzeranno


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 99% degli analisti economici (e io mi baso su quelli, l'economia non è il mio campo) sono concordo sull'inevitabilità del default russo, non si tratta di se, si tratta di quando.
> In moltissimi poi sottovalutano il fatto che la Russia ha ben piu bisogno di un mercato di sbocco delle risorse come quello europeo/americani (che non ha eguali nel mondo per volume di affari) di quanto noi europei dipendiamo dalle risorse russe. La propaganda del Cremlino vuole fare passare il messaggio contrario, e ci sta riuscendo (purtroppo).
> 
> Se non credete a me, credete alle dichiarazioni dei russi: incalzati sul default, settimana scorsa, non l'hanno smentito ma si sono limitati a fare specchio riflesso dicendo "lo farete anche voi"... non a caso dopo qualche giorno hanno chiesto alla povera sora lella (la nabiullina) di rettificare dicendo che non ci sarà alcun default, ma il danno in termini di credibilità ormai è fatto
> Le riserve sbloccate stanno per finire...


vedremo.
Sicuramente avranno ripercussioni future, è logico. Sul default aspettiamo, c’è gente che aspetta sto fallimento da febbraio e non è mai avvenuto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la situazione è cambiata da quando ne parlavamo, prima non c'erano i cinesi dietro ufficialmente a fare da garanti finanziari e questo è stato un messaggio a tutto il mondo.
> 
> la previsione di FMI, già riportata una settimana fa, diceva -8,5% PIL nel 2022
> meno di quanto è crollata l'Italia nel 2020 per lockdown e covid
> ...


il default è il minore dei problemi, è tecnico, stiamo parlando di qualche miliardata di bonds, il nulla rispetto alle scadenze italiane per dire. Il problema è la Real Economy. Aziende che scappano, investimenti azzerati, russi che se ne vanno dalla Russia e potere sempre più concetrato nelle mani della cricca dei Siloviki che controllano le materie prime.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

oggi sarebbero serviti i pop corn leggendo le novità
frenesia ad ogni F5 della tastiera.

i governi europei non vogliono ammettere in pubblico che stanno accettando le condizioni di Putin sul gas, vedi il cancelliere austriaco che subito si è catapultato sui social a smentire

troppi schiavi dell'opinione pubblica su un tema di ragioneria di stato

solitamente Bloomberg e altre testate importanti non dicono balle, ci sono vari paesi che già hanno accettato
pare una decina

l'Ungheria è molto più onesta sul tema e lo dice tranquillamente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Sono fiero dei miei colleghi che,non curanti delle ipocrite sanzioni,sono partiti per la fiera moscovita.
Anche se hanno dovuto fare il giro largo passando da dubai per arrivare in terra russa.

Andate ed esportate il made in italy


----------



## Swaitak (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sono fiero dei miei colleghi che,non curanti delle ipocrite sanzioni,sono partiti per la fiera moscovita.
> Anche se hanno dovuto fare il giro largo passando da dubai per arrivare in terra russa.
> 
> Andate ed esportate il made in italy


Fazisti!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Fazisti!



Lo credo bene,non potevano andare in quella di kiev ?!?
Magari avrebbero incontrato anche l'ologramma di zelensky


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2022)

*Il vicepresidente di GazpromBank, Igor Volobuev, ha disertato, fuggendo da Mosca all'estero.
Ha in seguito dichiarato che sta dalla parte dell'Ucraina, e che i russi stavano per uccidere suo padre.*


----------



## Albijol (27 Aprile 2022)

Chiarisco la situazione Polonia
1)Ricattare Paesi clienti con il gas è la cosa più stupida che si possa fare. In pratica la Russia sta confermando che non è un fornitore affidabile e che è giusto che mezza Europa stia cercando soluzioni alternative.

2) La Norvegia sta costruendo il Baltic Pipeline che fornirà miliardi di metri cubi di gas alla Polonia. Sarà completato verso novembre/dicembre. I polacchi hanno già dichiarato che hanno le scorte fino a quella data.

3) Sta girando una fake news lanciata dalla propaganda russa, e cioè che l'Austria avrebbe accettato di pagare con rubli. Notizia smentita poco fa dalle autorità austriache su Twitter.


----------



## Sam (27 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oggi sarebbero serviti i pop corn leggendo le novità
> frenesia ad ogni F5 della tastiera.
> 
> *i governi europei non vogliono ammettere in pubblico che stanno accettando le condizioni di Putin sul gas, vedi il cancelliere austriaco che subito si è catapultato sui social a smentire*
> ...


Una volta la politica la si faceva nei salotti, e la facevano i Talleyrand e i Metternich di turno.
Oggi la fanno su Twitter i vari Selvaggia Lucarelli e compagnia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Chiarisco la situazione Polonia
> 1)Ricattare Paesi clienti con il gas è la cosa più stupida che si possa fare. In pratica la Russia sta confermando che non è un fornitore affidabile e che è giusto che mezza Europa stia cercando soluzioni alternative.
> 
> 2) La Norvegia sta costruendo il Baltic Pipeline che fornirà miliardi di metri cubi di gas alla Polonia. Sarà completato verso novembre/dicembre. I polacchi hanno già dichiarato che hanno le scorte fino a quella data.
> ...


La comunicazione russa di questi giorni URLA "siamo in difficoltà".
Stanno facendo veramente la figura dei peracottari miserabili


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Chiarisco la situazione Polonia
> *1)Ricattare Paesi clienti con il gas è la cosa più stupida che si possa fare. In pratica la Russia sta confermando che non è un fornitore affidabile e che è giusto che mezza Europa stia cercando soluzioni alternative.*
> 
> 2) La Norvegia sta costruendo il Baltic Pipeline che fornirà miliardi di metri cubi di gas alla Polonia. Sarà completato verso novembre/dicembre. I polacchi hanno già dichiarato che hanno le scorte fino a quella data.
> ...



Certo,invece dichiarare a mezzo stampa di fare un embargo verso il gas russo è una cosa intelligentissima da fare.
Il tutto senza avere in mano l'alternativa (che i nostri stanno ancora cercando)

Proprio non si riesce ad essere imparziali


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo,invece dichiarare a mezzo stampa di fare un embargo verso il gas russo è una cosa intelligentissima da fare.
> Il tutto senza avere in mano l'alternativa (che i nostri stanno ancora cercando)
> 
> Proprio non si riesce ad essere imparziali


Imparziali


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> vedi il cancelliere austriaco che subito si è catapultato sui social a smentire


"Prima che le fake news della propaganda russa vengano diffuse ulteriormente"

Non mi pare il commento di uno che non è convinto di quello che sta facendo come dici tu.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> "Prima che le fake news della propaganda russa vengano diffuse ulteriormente"
> 
> Non mi pare il commento di uno che non è convinto di quello che sta facendo come dici tu.


ci sono vari paesi che hanno accettato secondo le ultime indiscrezioni, per ora sono usciti allo scoperto solo Serbia e Ungheria

è in prima pagina su Bloomberg, pazzo

probabilmente aspettano una posizione unitaria della Commissione, ma l'Ungheria è già uno dei 27 per cui non ha senso


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Comunque è abbastanza un controsenso che l' Europa mandi armi all' Ucraina, sanzioni su sanzioni, uscite pubbliche ecc ecc e poi si offende se viene minacciata di chiusura dei rubinetti.

Mi sembra nell' ordine delle cose.


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sono vari paesi che hanno accettato secondo le ultime indiscrezioni, per ora sono usciti allo scoperto solo Serbia e Ungheria



Sostanzialmente succursali..


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente succursali..


l'Ungheria è un paese dell'UE, quindi già blocca ogni discorso di sanzioni per cui serve l'unanimità.

comunque ne mancano ancora 8 all'appello...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Chiarisco la situazione Polonia
> 1)Ricattare Paesi clienti con il gas è la cosa più stupida che si possa fare. In pratica la Russia sta confermando che non è un fornitore affidabile e che è giusto che mezza Europa stia cercando soluzioni alternative.
> 
> 2) La Norvegia sta costruendo il Baltic Pipeline che fornirà miliardi di metri cubi di gas alla Polonia. Sarà completato verso novembre/dicembre. I polacchi hanno già dichiarato che hanno le scorte fino a quella data.
> ...


L ex vice presidente di gazprom Bank è stato trovato morto insieme a tutta la famiglia poche settimane fa. Omicidio suicidio secondo il Cremlino. Settimana scorsa è toccato a un altro oligarca in Spagna di Novatec. Anche qui omicidio suicidio. Tutti gli oligarchi sono controllati da spionaggio e controspionaggio. Qualcuno non allieneato ogni tanto viene fatto fuori


----------



## danjr (27 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la situazione è cambiata da quando ne parlavamo, prima non c'erano i cinesi dietro ufficialmente a fare da garanti finanziari e questo è stato un messaggio a tutto il mondo.
> 
> la previsione di FMI, già riportata una settimana fa, diceva -8,5% PIL nel 2022
> meno di quanto è crollata l'Italia nel 2020 per lockdown e covid
> ...


Tranquillo che a breve ci pensano gli Yankees a rimettere a porto le cose. Lo zio Sam sta per arrabbiarsi


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> L ex vice presidente di gazprom Bank è stato trovato morto insieme a tutta la famiglia poche settimane fa.* Omicidio suicidio secondo il Cremlino.* Settimana scorsa è toccato a un altro oligarca in Spagna di Novatec.* Anche qui omicidio suicidio*. Tutti gli oligarchi sono controllati da spionaggio e controspionaggio. Qualcuno non allieneato ogni tanto viene fatto fuori



Semplici coincidenze


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 99% degli analisti economici (e io mi baso su quelli, l'economia non è il mio campo) sono concordo sull'inevitabilità del default russo, non si tratta di se, si tratta di quando.
> In moltissimi poi sottovalutano il fatto che la Russia ha ben piu bisogno di un mercato di sbocco delle risorse come quello europeo/americani (che non ha eguali nel mondo per volume di affari) di quanto noi europei dipendiamo dalle risorse russe. La propaganda del Cremlino vuole fare passare il messaggio contrario, e ci sta riuscendo (purtroppo).
> 
> Se non credete a me, credete alle dichiarazioni dei russi: incalzati sul default, settimana scorsa, non l'hanno smentito ma si sono limitati a fare specchio riflesso dicendo "lo farete anche voi"... non a caso dopo qualche giorno hanno chiesto alla povera sora lella (la nabiullina) di rettificare dicendo che non ci sarà alcun default, ma il danno in termini di credibilità ormai è fatto
> Le riserve sbloccate stanno per finire...


Io non capisco
Sul serio! siamo falliti tutti nel 2007
siamo passati in anni dove abbiamo visto il decadimento dell'Europa a livello economico e ci sono analisti che perdono tempo a calcolare un possibile default!?
Mha veramente non capisco

Sarò io che non digeriscono la banconota euro  ma almeno so che a differenza nostra loro avranno tutte le risorse essenziali per sopravvivere.. non so se ridere o piangere guarda

oppure è propaganda pure che il ceto medio in Italia non esiste più ? e se ci sono.. sono gran pochi


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco
> Sul serio! siamo falliti tutti nel 2007
> siamo passati in anni dove abbiamo visto il decadimento dell'Europa a livello economico e ci sono analisti che perdono tempo a calcolare un possibile default!?
> Mha veramente non capisco
> ...


Ce ne sono molti più di quello che dicono i numeri però si nascondono, giustamente, per non farsi stuprare di tasse.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco
> Sul serio! siamo falliti tutti nel 2007
> siamo passati in anni dove abbiamo visto il decadimento dell'Europa a livello economico e ci sono analisti che perdono tempo a calcolare un possibile default!?
> Mha veramente non capisco
> ...


Ma infatti cosa è rimasto dell'occidente dal 2007-2008 ad oggi?
Macerie morali, macerie sociali, macerie economiche, macerie politiche.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Chiarisco la situazione Polonia
> 1)Ricattare Paesi clienti con il gas è la cosa più stupida che si possa fare. In pratica la Russia sta confermando che non è un fornitore affidabile e che è giusto che mezza Europa stia cercando soluzioni alternative.
> 
> 2) La Norvegia sta costruendo il Baltic Pipeline che fornirà miliardi di metri cubi di gas alla Polonia. Sarà completato verso novembre/dicembre. I polacchi hanno già dichiarato che hanno le scorte fino a quella data.
> ...


Hahaha mi viene da ridere
Affidabile!? parlano di contratti *da rispettare *per le forniture di gas,ma tutte le confische e i conti bancari non hanno contratti in essere!? oppure c'è scritto in minuscolo se sei russo possiamo fare quello che ci pare !? 
ipocrisia !!! e qui mi tengo basso
perché se parliamo di grandi aziende
come il Chelsea c'è da impiccarsi

che squallore !!!

Almeno la decenza di non Sparlare su questo!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti cosa è rimasto dell'occidente dal 2007-2008 ad oggi?
> Macerie morali, macerie sociali, macerie economiche, macerie politiche.


Mi sembra giusto aggiungere il colpo di grazia!
Ma questa volta non ci saranno giochetti di borsa per rimandare la realtà dei fatti che non si vuole ammettere...


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che a breve ci pensano gli Yankees a rimettere a porto le cose. Lo zio Sam sta per arrabbiarsi


c'è poco da star tranquilli in Ucraina per le azioni dello zio Sam


>


----------



## vota DC (27 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> L ex vice presidente di gazprom Bank è stato trovato morto insieme a tutta la famiglia poche settimane fa. Omicidio suicidio secondo il Cremlino. Settimana scorsa è toccato a un altro oligarca in Spagna di Novatec. Anche qui omicidio suicidio. Tutti gli oligarchi sono controllati da spionaggio e controspionaggio. Qualcuno non allieneato ogni tanto viene fatto fuori


E il focus occidentale è contro di loro. Mai che neanche per caso danneggi Putin e chi gli sta veramente vicino. Non dimentichiamoci che persino con Saddam gli mandavamo i turchi ad aiutarlo a reprimere i curdi (il famoso regime militare laico che esisteva prima di Erdogan giusto per smontare la bufala che Erdogan è l'unico politico turco anticurdi)


----------



## Swaitak (27 Aprile 2022)

*La raffineria Isab di Siracusa, controllata dalla svizzera Litasco Sa, a sua volta controllata da Lukoil (maggior compagnia petrolifera russa), è a rischio chiusura a causa delle sanzioni.
A rischiare sono 10000 lavoratori, e l'intera area industriale, polo energetico strategico per l'Europa.*


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *La raffineria Isab di Siracusa, controllata dalla svizzera Litasco Sa, a sua volta controllata da Lukoil (maggior compagnia petrolifera russa), è a rischio chiusura a causa delle sanzioni.
> A rischiare sono 10000 lavoratori, e l'intera area industriale, polo energetico strategico per l'Europa.*


Queste son mazzate.

Maledetto il Vladimiro furioso, non poteva starsene buono.

Per par condicio, maledetti Piotr e Biden!


----------



## Djici (27 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Queste son mazzate.
> 
> Maledetto il Vladimiro furioso, non poteva starsene buono.
> 
> Per par condicio, maledetti Piotr e Biden!


Mad Vlad


----------



## Swaitak (27 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Queste son mazzate.
> 
> Maledetto il Vladimiro furioso, non poteva starsene buono.
> 
> Per par condicio, maledetti Piotr e Biden!


mazzata enorme per la Sicilia e l'Italia intera.
E viene dopo un altra brutta storia, con la Pfizer (dopo che ha mangiato abbondantemente col covid) che ha tentato il licenziamento di migliaia di lavoratori nell'impianto catanese..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *La raffineria Isab di Siracusa, controllata dalla svizzera Litasco Sa, a sua volta controllata da Lukoil (maggior compagnia petrolifera russa), è a rischio chiusura a causa delle sanzioni.
> A rischiare sono 10000 lavoratori, e l'intera area industriale, polo energetico strategico per l'Europa.*



Hai visto le famose martellate che ci stiamo auto-infliggendo ?
Stiamo proprio spezzando le reni alla Russia,avanti così


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mazzata enorme per la Sicilia e l'Italia intera.
> E viene dopo un altra brutta storia, con la Pfizer (dopo che ha mangiato abbondantemente col covid) che ha tentato il licenziamento di migliaia di lavoratori nell'impianto catanese..


Eh si, botte da 10.000 posti persi sono toste da morire.

Anche se c'è da vedere come finirà, nel senso, se la necessità di raffinazione italiana è un tot, petrolio russo o meno, quella deve essere.

Se arriva petrolio da altre parti, quella necessità resterà comunque tale.

Va beh, vediamo.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh si, botte da 10.000 posti persi sono toste da morire.
> 
> Anche se c'è da vedere come finirà, nel senso, se la necessità di raffinazione italiana è un tot, petrolio russo o meno, quella deve essere.
> 
> ...


Sul sole 24 ore si legge anche che stanno pensando alla nazionalizzazione dell'impianto per la sua importanza.
Questo impianto era della Erg di Garrone il proprietario della Sampdoria.
Comunque a parte il petrolio a me preoccupa piu tutta la reazione a catena, perchè in ogni settore ci sono migliaia di aziende coinvolte, dalle pulizie, alla manutenzione ,al trasporto, ricerca universitaria ecc..


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sul sole 24 ore si legge anche che stanno pensando alla nazionalizzazione dell'impianto per la sua importanza.
> Questo impianto era della Erg di Garrone il proprietario della Sampdoria.
> Comunque a parte il petrolio a me preoccupa piu tutta la reazione a catena, perchè in ogni settore ci sono migliaia di aziende coinvolte, dalle pulizie alla manutenzione al trasporto ecc..


Purtroppo effetti della guerra ne subiremo al 100 % , non c'è dubbio.

Altro che soldi del ricoveri faund.

Son già andati a farsi benedire...


----------



## Milanoide (27 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Al di là di discorsi su Usa e Russia, questo discorso è ineccepibile. La guerra qui l’hanno voluta tutti


L'hanno voluta tutti.
Viva la democrazia.
Sia fatta la volontà della maggioranza.
Guerra globale termonucleare.
La terra diventerà radioattiva come negli ultimi romanzi di Asimov.
Forse qualcuno riuscirà a fuggire su altri pianeti.
L'umanità avrà capito? Nooo riprenderanno le guerre fra pianeti colonizzati, riprenderà il ciclo degli imperi.
Arrendetevi al vostro destino.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

10.000 non sono niente
forse non si è capito che qua rischia di rimanere a casa le metà della nostra popolazione


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Hai visto le famose martellate che ci stiamo auto-infliggendo ?*
> Stiamo proprio spezzando le reni alla Russia,avanti così



Sorridi e sii fiero, le martellate te le stai infliggendo a fin di bene del tuo padrone.


----------

